# Der Aschenbringer in WotLK



## eNBeWe (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich möchte hier ein bisschen über die Zukunft der Waffe Aschenbringer spekulieren. Es soll nicht um die Geschichte gehen, die werde ich einmal kurz zusammen fassen, sondern über das was noch kommen könnte.

Es dürfte bekannt sein, dass der Aschenbringer bis vor Patch 3.0.2 im alten Naxxramas gefunden werden konnte. Die Geschichte wie er dort hin gelangt lässt sich ja hier auf Buffed ( http://wow.buffed.de/guides/492/aschenbringer ) nachlesen.
Die Legende besagt dass in BC eigentlich die Questreihe fortgesetzt werden sollte um Verderbter Aschenbringer wieder zu läutern, allerdings ist das bisher nicht implementiert oder auf jeden Fall so gut versteckt, dass es noch niemand gefunden hat.

In WotLK wurde die Geschichte ja ein bisschen geändert. Da vielleicht noch Leute die Todesritter-Quests machen wollen, setzte ich das hier mal in eine SPOILER-Warnung rein. (Text markieren um ihn Lesen zu können)


Spoiler



Im Rahmen der Todesritter Startquest wird Darion Mograine als oberster Todesritter dargestellt und als direkter Befehlshaber der untoten Armeen in den Pestländern. Nach Erledigung der gesamten Aufgaben kommt es an der Kapelle des Lichts zum großen Endkampf der Todesritter gegen die Argentumdämmerung. Schon während des Kampfes hört man von Mograine häufiger Sätze wie "Was geschieht mit mir?" oder "Der Aschenbringer gehorcht mir nicht!". Mit dem Auftauchen von Tirion Fordring endet der Kampf und der lange Gesprächsteil beginnt. Tirion zeigt Mograine was aus ihm geworden ist und was er einmal war und Mograine wird klar dass der Lichking ihn nur benutzt hat. Der Lichking taucht auf und wird von Mograine angegriffen, allerdings braucht der Lichking kaum mit dem Arm zu zucken um Mograine einige Meter fort zu schleudern. Nach kurzem Gespräch versucht der Lichking dann Tirion zu töten, was auch zunächst zu gelingen scheint. Tirion geht unter dem Angriff auf die Knie. Mograine kommt zu sich und wirft den (noch verdorbenen ?!?) Aschenbringer zu Tirion. Der Aschenbringer erstrahlt kurz in hellem Licht und verliert seinen grünen Schimmer, scheint also durch die Übergabe an Fordring geläutert zu werden. Der Zauber des Lichkings bricht, Tirion steht unbeschadet auf und geht seinerseits zum Angriff über. Der Lichking flieht. Tirion Fordring erklärt die Gründung des Argentumkreuzzuges.

Zu sehen z.B. unter ( http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=e_oyXSSFAL0 )



Weiter geht es dann ja zunächst im Heulenden Fjord, zumindest für Allianzler. Ob auf Hordenseite eine ähnliche Quest existiert weiß ich nicht, aber ich geh mal nicht davon aus.


Spoiler



In den Katakomben von Utgarde wird man von einem sterbenden Kreuzzügler beauftragt ein heiliges Artefakt aus dem Keller zu bergen und zur Festung zu bringen. Dort angekommen wird erklärt dass es sich um den Aschenbringer handelt, der versteckt nach Nordend gebracht wurde. Tirion Fordring offenbart sich kurz und nimmt das Schwert an sich. Er sagt man trifft sich in Eiskrone wieder.



Um dann in Eiskrone zum Ende zu gelangen ...


Spoiler



In Eiskrone gibt es mehrere Begegnungen mit Tirion, er ist einer der Haupt-Questgeber. Im Verlaufe der Zeit rückt der Kreuzzug auf die Zitadelle vor. In einer späten Quest wird Arthas Herz von Fordring mit dem Aschenbringer zerstört, was den Lichking offenbar schwächt. Hier endet die Questreihe bisher.



Damit ist wohl so ziemlich der Weg des Aschenbringers dargestellt. Und damit kommen wir zu den Fragen die offen bleiben.

Wird der Aschenbringer für Spieler erneut ins Spiel kommen?
Wird im Kampf gegen Arthas eventuell Hilfe durch Tirion Fordring zu erwarten sein? (Ähnlich wie Maiev gegen Illidan?)
Was passiert mit den "alten" Naxxramas-Aschenbringern, die in den Banken liegen?

Ich bitte um Mutmaungen oder Hoffnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, eNBeWe


----------



## Maladin (9. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mir recht sicher das der Helfer im Kampf gegen Arthas ein Zwerg sein wird :>



Spoiler



Muradin Bronzebart - der taucht ja bei einer Questreihe im Sturmgipfel auf. Er will den "Jungen" ja stoppen.



Ich bin gespannt. Meine Paladina braucht Frostgram.

/wink maladin


----------



## Grimdhoul (9. Januar 2009)

ich glaub nicht das der von der erwähnte Zwerg dabei sein wird, er hat ja arthas in wc3 ja gewarnt, warum sollte er ihm plötzlich helfen ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Januar 2009)

die waffe wird einen effekt haben, dks zu onehitten :>

ich werd mich überraschen lassen, was blizz nu darauß macht


----------



## Maladin (9. Januar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht das der von der erwähnte Zwerg dabei sein wird, er hat ja arthas in wc3 ja gewarnt, warum sollte er ihm plötzlich helfen ?



Hast du die Questreihe im Sturmgipfel gemacht und in der Drachenöde? Der Zwerg ^^ hat durch Arthas sein Gedächtnis verloren und als er dieses wieder erlangt latscht er los mit der Drohung, das er noch zu tun hätte den Jungen aufzuhalten. Danke sagt er auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## i smell blood (9. Januar 2009)

Für mich ist einfach nur wichtig an dieser ganzen Ashbringer-Frostmourne Geschichte, dass keine der beiden Waffen von einem Spieler getragen werden können. Das würde die komplette Lore ruinieren.

Frostmourne, die Klinge des Lichkönigs, müsste nach dem Tod des Lichkönigs, ehemals Arthas Menethil I, so oder so ihre Macht verlieren und zu einem grauen Item werden.

Ashbringer ist in der Hand Tirion Fordrings und auch wenn ich mir nichts mehr als den Tod dieser Figur wünsche - am besten durch eine Questreihe, in der ich den Leuten helfe, denen er vertraut, ihn hinterrücks zu ermorden und ihm am besten noch den Todesstoß versetze - bin ich doch der Meinung, dass Ashbringer auch dann irgendwie zerstört/verschlepptt/verbannt wird, denn dieses Schwert in der Hand eines Spielers würde jenen Spieler zum Ashbringer machen. Und wenn das genau so selten sein sollte, wie die achsotollen 'Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth', dann ist WoW am Ende.

Edit:


Maladin schrieb:


> Hast du die Questreihe im Sturmgipfel gemacht und in der Drachenöde? Der Zwerg ^^ hat durch Arthas sein Gedächtnis verloren und als er dieses wieder erlangt latscht er los mit der Drohung, das er noch zu tun hätte den Jungen aufzuhalten. Danke sagt er auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muradin Bronzebeard ist in meinen Augen in Warcraft III gestorben. Und dass Blizzard die Geschichte jetzt dreht und seinen 'Tod' zu einer Amnesie macht, finde ich mehr als schwach. Ich hoffe, dass man entweder nichts mehr von ihm hört oder dass er irgendwie auf dem Weg zu Arthas stirbt.


----------



## Grimdhoul (9. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Hast du die Questreihe im Sturmgipfel gemacht und in der Drachenöde? Der Zwerg ^^ hat durch Arthas sein Gedächtnis verloren und als er dieses wieder erlangt latscht er los mit der Drohung, das er noch zu tun hätte den Jungen aufzuhalten. Danke sagt er auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




drachenöde ja sturmgipfel noch nicht, hmmm dann dürfte es ja interessant werden wobei drachenöde ja die wc3 variante ist ... hmmm ich freu mich schon drauf ^^ LK ist echt stark lore-orientiert .. taugt mir :-)


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2009)

Spoiler



*** ***


----------



## Maladin (9. Januar 2009)

Huhhh ... was wohl da geschwärzt steht .. sicher OT ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *entfern*

/wink maladin


----------



## Soulman999 (9. Januar 2009)

Bronzebart ist viel zu sehr in den hallen des steins beschäftigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin auf jedenf all auch mal gespannt wiedas mit dem Aschenbringer weitergeht


----------



## CoHanni (9. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *** ***




ja, der TE hat das eh beschrieben, und zwar hat er den text schwarz markiert, falls jemand die dk questreihe noch nicht gemacht hat, das er ihm die spannung nicht verdirbt! somit muss man es makieren um es lesen zu können, wenn man sie jedoch noch nicht gemacht hat, wird einem wegen der schwarzen makierung auch nicht die spannung genommen =P

btp:

Muradin ist nicht tot, er ist unter anderem namen der Anführer der Frostzwerge  in Northrend, ich weiß nicht ob nur Allianzler Verbündete sind, aber Muradin hat eben durch den Eissplitter sein Gedächtnis verloren und wurde, weshalb auch immer, keien ahnung^^, bei den Frostzwergen als neuer König aufgenommen!


Edit: Danke Maladin, jetzt schaut das Zitat voll komisch aus :/


----------



## Gerbalin (9. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht kann gerade der Aschenbringer im Kampf gegen Arthas helfen. Bzw kann ich mir das gut vorstellen das diese Waffe jemand im Raid gegen Arthas tragen könnte evtl bekommt man die Waffe im Raum davor von Tirion Fordring persönlich.


----------



## Drydema (9. Januar 2009)

vlt so wie bei keal kampf wo man ja auch mitten im kampf die waffen bekommt und sie auch nur da benutzen kann


----------



## Schneelilie (9. Januar 2009)

Warum sollte Frostmourne bitte grau werden? Von Lore wohl keine Ahnung. Das Schwert ist ein Seelenfresser. Wenn der Lichkönig stirbt, kriegt es gleich 2 Seelen mehr. Also warum sollte es grau werden? Eher anfangen blau zu leuchten, wenn es das nicht eh tut. Wenn überhaupt, könnte das Ding sogar ein eigener boss werden, bei 1000 von Seelen die es sich einverleibt hat. Es hat Potenzial den Lichkönig selbst zu beherrschen.

Pah, grau werden *fauch*

Ok, Spielern sollte es nicht in die Grabscher fallen oder zumindest nur für die seelenlosen Klassen benutzbar sein, also DeathKnights. Da hätte das Schwert nichts, was es mampfen könnte und würde gehorchen.


----------



## Spittykovski (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe ja immernoch das Frostmourne kein Spielerloot wird. Das würde das Spiel vom SInn her total kaputt machen, da der Spieler der dieses Schwert erhalten würde genauso von ihm eingenommen werden müsste wie es mit Arthas geschah.

Frostmourne ist ein korrumpierter Gegenstand genauso wie dieser Kristall in der gesamten Diablo Reihe, der selbst Helden dazu bringt Dinge zu tun, die eigentlich nicht ihren Moralwerten entsprechen.

Da der Aschebringer anscheinend das heilige Gegenstück dazu ist, wird dieses Schwert sicherlich noch eine Zentrale Rolle spielen im Kampf gegen Arthas. Technisch stelle ich mir das in etwa vor wie im Kampf gegen Kel'Thas. Dort gab es auch solche epischen Waffen die nur während des Kampf zu gebrauchen waren, danach sind sie futsch oder storytechnisch wird der Aschebringer wieder in den Händen von Mograine sein.


----------



## Karoluss (9. Januar 2009)

Vll kämpfen ja auch Muradin UND Tirion an unserer Seite( obwohl wir doch wohl eher an ihrer Seite kämpfen würden, aber egal...)

Dass der Ashbringer einen großen Stellenwert im Kampf gegen Arthas haben wird, ja fast muss, sieht man ja daran, dass die Waffe Arthas ja zweimal schon mächtig weh getan hat( einmal am Ende der Todesritter-q, das andere Mal in dieser Kathedrale neben der Eiskronenzitadelle)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass am Ende Frostmourne und Ashbringer aufeinaderprallen, Frostmourne zerstört wird, und danach Arthas auch von Normalsterblichen( also unsereins) gekillt werden kann, was dann auch dazu führt, dass zumindest Frostmourne nicht in die Hände von Spielern fallen könnte...


Falls Tirion dann überlebt, wär es auch klar, dass die Waffe in seinem Besitz bleibt, stirbt er, könnte sie ein Loot sein...

Gruß

Karolus


----------



## wlfbck (9. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Meine Paladina braucht Frostgram.


wer is dieser frostgram? und dieser aschenbringer?
kenne nur frostmourne und ashbringer...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (9. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> kenne nur frostmourne und ashbringer...



Lern halt Deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karoluss (9. Januar 2009)

Bei frostgram zieht sich mir aber irgendwie alles zusammen, sry^^


Gruß

Karolus


----------



## Gedufft (9. Januar 2009)

Ich denke das Frostmourne sowieso Loot wird genauso wie bei den Klingen von Illidan -,- und ich hab ma ne ganz andere Frage hat eigentlich irgendwer von den Leuten die vor BC gespielt haben den Verderbten Aschenbringer noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (9. Januar 2009)

imo wirds sicher "Hilfe" im Kampf gegen Arthas geben, Frage is nur... durch wen? Gibt zuviele Kandidaten. Tirion würde viel Sinn machen, Darion ebenso, sogar Alexandros könnte extra dafür zurückkehren, momentan weiß ja niemand sicher, wo er is etc. Muradin würde auch Sinn machen, Sylvannas ebenso. 
Eigentlich müßten alle im Kampf einschreiten (würde auch dabei helfen zu zeigen wie schwer, wie episch Arthas echt is), aber das wird dann ein wenig überladen.

Hoffe schon, dass es eine Rückkehr des Ashbringers geben wird, level mir nun endlich nen Pala und hätte damit endlich mal nen Char mit dem ich die coolen epischen/legendären Schwerter auch verwenden könnte. Grade Ashbringer wäre für nen Pala natürlich Top, wobei ich auch gegen Frostmourne nix hätte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jice (9. Januar 2009)

Hm also nen Endcounter könnte ich mir wie folgt vorstellen. 

Erstmal wer hätte den noch ne Rechnung offen?

1 Muradin
2 Sylwana 

mal abgesehen von ganz Azeroth

Könnte mir also vorstellen bzw würde mir Wünschen das das mal nen richtig guten Encounter gibt der auch mal Eventtechnisch was hermacht.

Ich denke mir da sowas wie eine große schlacht mit unmengen von Trashmobs und freundlichen Npcs (wie das Event in der Drachenöde)
zusätzlich greifen in den Kampf Tirion, Sylwana, Muradin und mal sehen wer noch so lust hat ;-) mit ein.
Schließlich Finaler Kampf Tirion gegen Arthas wobei Frostgram zerstört wird, weil es durch den Ashbringer geläutert wird, dadurch vergeht natürlich dann der Ashbringer und beide Waffen sind für immer zerstört.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (9. Januar 2009)

naja.. muradin is ja eigentlich tot.... eissplitter im körper unso^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (9. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> wer is dieser frostgram? und dieser aschenbringer?
> kenne nur frostmourne und ashbringer...


sagt der mit einem namen wie ein chinafarmer :-) oida fux echt top


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Januar 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> naja.. muradin is ja eigentlich tot.... eissplitter im körper unso^^


Muradin ist wie Spock... nein, nicht Vulkanier!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird er nach seinem Ableben plötzlich doch wieder gebraucht war er nie wirklich tot.


----------



## airace (9. Januar 2009)

i schrieb:


> keine der beiden Waffen von einem Spieler getragen werden können.



ähm den Ashenbringer hat man ja schon bekommen.... 

ich frage mich nur was mit denn 

Schwertern Passiert die die Leute schon haben...

werden die auch gereinigt oder muss mann eine Quest dazu machen

fragen über fragen.....

mfg airace


----------



## Karoluss (9. Januar 2009)

Cool wäre es vll auch, wenn ein Spieler vll in den Körper von Tirion oder so schlüpfen würde, mittels dieser neuen belagerungswaffentechnik, ähnlich wie dieser eine Kampf Arthas vs. Illidan in Eiskrone...

Nur würd bei uns dann Streit ausbrechen, wer den guten tirion nun steuern dürfte...^^

Gruß

Karolus


----------



## Kytrill (9. Januar 2009)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Warum sollte Frostmourne bitte grau werden? Von Lore wohl keine Ahnung. Das Schwert ist ein Seelenfresser. Wenn der Lichkönig stirbt, kriegt es gleich 2 Seelen mehr. Also warum sollte es grau werden? Eher anfangen blau zu leuchten, wenn es das nicht eh tut. Wenn überhaupt, könnte das Ding sogar ein eigener boss werden, bei 1000 von Seelen die es sich einverleibt hat. Es hat Potenzial den Lichkönig selbst zu beherrschen.




Ähm ich sags mal so das Schwert macht garnichts. Der Grund warum es Seelen frisst ist der, dass ein Teil von Ner'zuls (LK) Macht darin steckt und somit Ner'zul derjenige ist, der die Seelen erntet. Wenn man also den LK tötet und somit Ner'zul ist seine Macht erloschen. Ergo hat das Stück Metall bekannt als Frostmourne keinerlei Macht mehr in sich.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (9. Januar 2009)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Ähm ich sags mal so das Schwert macht garnichts. Der Grund warum es Seelen frisst ist der, dass ein Teil von Ner'zuls (LK) Macht darin steckt und somit Ner'zul derjenige ist, der die Seelen erntet. Wenn man also den LK tötet und somit Ner'zul ist seine Macht erloschen. Ergo hat das Stück Metall bekannt als Frostmourne keinerlei Macht mehr in sich.



Du weisst schon das, das Käse ist? Nerzul ist mit Arthas zwar verschmolzen aber ich denke es wäre kein Problem das Nerzul's Seele sich wieder von ihm los reißt und sich in Frostmourne verstecken kann. Immerhin ist Nerzul kein Wesen das wenig "Macht" besitzt. Er kann zwar in den eisigen Thron nicht zurückkehren aber es gibt mehr als einen Weg in dem Nerzul flüchten könnte. So lange Nerzul lebt bleibt Frostmourne immer ein gefährliches Schwert und kein "wertloses Stück Metall".

Letzt endlich kann man nur wirklich was darüber sagen wenn der Raid gegen Arthas bzw dem Lich King ansteht und er von einer Gilde gecleart wurde. Erst dann wird man wissen wie Blizz das ganze löst.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (9. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man den Ashbringer temporär für den Kampf erhält.

Frostmourne wird nach dem Drop in einen Vulkan geschmissen, damit nie wieder jemand rankommt. Zumindest muss es an einen Ort, an den kein Individuum gelangt. Selbst eine Armee zum Bewachen, wäre nicht sicher genug. 

Oder es wird ein legendary explizit für den Todesritter werden. Warum, weil es verflucht ist... der Träger wird ja zwangsläufig dazu. Ein Pala oder Krieger mit Frostmourne ist loretechnisch unmöglich...


----------



## Trekkie (9. Januar 2009)

Einersets wärs ja ganz stylisch und sicherlich geil Frostmourne oder Ashenbringer zu besitzen und damit andere umzhauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Andererseits würds ziemlich lächerlich sein wenn 2 Monate später auf jedem Server mind. 15 Leute son Ding hätten.... Copyright  undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Letzens hat irgendwer erzählt das Arthas ca. 20 - 21 Millionen Hp haben soll. Fürs 10er sicherlich viel.Fürs 25er ... naja ^^
Wird bestimmt in viele Phasen unterteilt der Kampf. Untote Soldaten, Irgend ne Seelenentzugsphase oder sowas ... andere Helden greifen ein odervlt. steuert man selber diese Helden ? 2 - 3 Helden 7 untergeordnete Rollen sprich hochranngige Soldaten.


Zudem wie hat man sich das vorzustellen ? Selbst wenn die 2 Items gelootet werden "könnten" .. -> 10er oder 25er ? Für beide Versionen wär sicherlch schwachsinn also eher mal 25er. Oder evtl. bekommt keiner den Ashenbringer bzw. nur die Leute die ihn damals in Old Naxx von 40 Mann raid bekommen hatten. Diese bekommen eine Q von Tiron vonwegen "Ihr habt euch würdig erwiesen mein Nachfolger zu sein ....usw." - falls er im Kampf vorkommt und stirbt.

Ich geh einfach mal davon aus das wen sie lootbar sind für  -> Krieger,Pala,Todesritter <- tragbar sein werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber was sicherlich ebenfalls ein Rätsel bleibt ist ja das einer der 5 Götter unter Northend "hausen" soll. In einer Q Reihe in Eiskrone muss man ja unter die Zitadelle und findet dort die geheimnisvollen "Die Gesichtslosen", diese sind ja sozusagen die Helfer der Götter wie bereits in WC3 TFT das lvl wo man durch Azjol Nerub oder sowas muss und am Ende gegen dieses Auge kämpfen muss -> "Kämpft wie ihr noch nie zuvor gekämpft habt!!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In irgend einer Schlachtzugs Instanz in Northend wird sich aber sicherlich einer dieser Götter einmischen. Sagen wir mal ich hoffe es sehr ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja bleibt abzuwarten und hoffentlich wirds endgeil 

PS: Wer Rechtscreibfehler finde darf sie behalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (9. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Meine Paladina braucht Frostgram.


NIEMALS!!!! Frostgram gehört in die Hände eines DKs!


----------



## Bulldoz (9. Januar 2009)

Ich lass mich einfach überraschen und disskutier garnicht darüber, was mit wem passiert.
Aber ich kann mich noch an einen sehr schönen Film erinnern..

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=53953 Tales of the Past III (89min).

Ein sehr geiler Film mit Mograine,Ashbringer & Co.


----------



## Kytrill (9. Januar 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Du weisst schon das, das Käse ist? Nerzul ist mit Arthas zwar verschmolzen aber ich denke es wäre kein Problem das Nerzul's Seele sich wieder von ihm los reißt und sich in Frostmourne verstecken kann. Immerhin ist Nerzul kein Wesen das wenig "Macht" besitzt. Er kann zwar in den eisigen Thron nicht zurückkehren aber es gibt mehr als einen Weg in dem Nerzul flüchten könnte. So lange Nerzul lebt bleibt Frostmourne immer ein gefährliches Schwert und kein "wertloses Stück Metall".



Es ist ein wertloses Stück Metall wenn Ner'zul vernichtet wird. Sollte das eintreten was du sagst hast du recht wenn Teile von ihm in Frostmourne erhalten bleiben bleibt das Schwert mächtig, aber zu mächtig um von möchtegern Helden getragen zu werden.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (9. Januar 2009)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Es ist ein wertloses Stück Metall wenn Ner'zul vernichtet wird. Sollte das eintreten was du sagst hast du recht wenn Teile von ihm in Frostmourne erhalten bleiben bleibt das Schwert mächtig, aber zu mächtig um von möchtegern Helden getragen zu werden.



Naja das ist sowieso klar... ^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (9. Januar 2009)

hier wird echt nur über loot diskutiert ... es sollte doch eher um die Lore gehen aber bitte ... hauptsache lila pixel oder mehr ...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (9. Januar 2009)

Kytrill schrieb:


> Es ist ein wertloses Stück Metall wenn Ner'zul vernichtet wird. Sollte das eintreten was du sagst hast du recht wenn Teile von ihm in Frostmourne erhalten bleiben bleibt das Schwert mächtig, aber zu mächtig um von möchtegern Helden getragen zu werden.



Ist es eben nicht laut Warcraft Lore ist das Schwert generell unzerstörbar... ich glaube kaum dass ein wertloses Stück Metall unzerstörbar ist.

D.h. auch: Wird es das Schwert als Drop geben, wird man es nie reparieren müssen.


----------



## Rakyo (9. Januar 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man den Ashbringer temporär für den Kampf erhält.
> 
> *Frostmourne wird nach dem Drop in einen Vulkan geschmissen, damit nie wieder jemand rankommt. Zumindest muss es an einen Ort, an den kein Individuum gelangt. Selbst eine Armee zum Bewachen, wäre nicht sicher genug. *
> 
> Oder es wird ein legendary explizit für den Todesritter werden. Warum, weil es verflucht ist... der Träger wird ja zwangsläufig dazu. Ein Pala oder Krieger mit Frostmourne ist loretechnisch unmöglich...



Made My Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herr der Ringe und so... schmeißen wa einfach das Ding ins Feuer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Januar 2009)

Silvanas wird ihre Rache kriegen am Schluss!
Alles andere macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (9. Januar 2009)

Rakyo schrieb:


> Made My Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/cast Angstblase
/reinspring in Lava
/Schwert raushol
/In IF rumproll


----------



## Rakyo (9. Januar 2009)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> /cast Angstblase
> /reinspring in Lava
> /Schwert raushol
> /In IF rumproll



Okay der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (9. Januar 2009)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Warum sollte Frostmourne bitte grau werden? Von Lore wohl keine Ahnung. Das Schwert ist ein Seelenfresser. Wenn der Lichkönig stirbt, kriegt es gleich 2 Seelen mehr. Also warum sollte es grau werden? Eher anfangen blau zu leuchten, wenn es das nicht eh tut. Wenn überhaupt, könnte das Ding sogar ein eigener boss werden, bei 1000 von Seelen die es sich einverleibt hat. Es hat Potenzial den Lichkönig selbst zu beherrschen.
> 
> Pah, grau werden *fauch*
> 
> Ok, Spielern sollte es nicht in die Grabscher fallen oder zumindest nur für die seelenlosen Klassen benutzbar sein, also DeathKnights. Da hätte das Schwert nichts, was es mampfen könnte und würde gehorchen.



Der Gedanke mit den Seelen gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer weiß wieviele Seelen Frostmourne sich vorher schon einverleibt hat.


----------



## PARAS.ID (9. Januar 2009)

Priester können leider keine zweihandschwerter tragen,somit ist das Ding mir egal.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (9. Januar 2009)

Rakyo schrieb:


> Made My Day
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Besser als bei Warhammer zu klauen, die reagieren gereizter auf sowas ^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (9. Januar 2009)

ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber imo gehört das schwert doch zum lk, also hat von ihm die macht?

also wenn der lk tot is, is das halt auch nur ein schwert
außerdem macht nicht das schwert(trotz vieler halbwissender commentare, die ich immer wieder lese) arthas nicht zum lk, sondern der lustige helm hat ihn mit dem Lk verschmelzen lassen
das schwert hat ihm nur den weg gewiesen, da der LK dadurch gesprochen hat
und es saugt die seelen der besiegten auf

fazit: selbst wenn das schwert droppen sollte, UND der lichking nicht sterben sollte, kann man es immer noch tragen, man wird dadurch immer noch nicht zum neuen fürst der finsternis, das schwert wird wohl sachen flüstern, was mit der zeit ziemlich nervig wär, aber sonst wird da net viel passieren


----------



## Nightbow (9. Januar 2009)

i schrieb:


> Frostmourne, die Klinge des Lichkönigs, müsste nach dem Tod des _Lichkönigs, ehemals Arthas Menethil I_



Eigentlich is der Lichkönig ja Ner'zhul, ich würde behaupten Ner'zhul benutzt Arthas' Körper nur und Arthas' Seele wurde längst von Frostmourne verschlungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (9. Januar 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Priester können leider keine zweihandschwerter tragen,somit ist das Ding mir egal.



Da die Veränderung die das Schwert auf seinen Träger bewirkt (laut Lore) im Spiel nicht durchsetzbar sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass keine Klasse das Schwert tragen wird.



Kamaji schrieb:


> Der Gedanke mit den Seelen gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur die von Arthas Menethil.


----------



## Sascha_BO (9. Januar 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> fazit: selbst wenn das schwert droppen sollte, UND der lichking nicht sterben sollte, kann man es immer noch tragen, man wird dadurch immer noch nicht zum neuen fürst der finsternis, das schwert wird wohl sachen flüstern, was mit der zeit ziemlich nervig wär, aber sonst wird da net viel passieren


Solang Ozzy noch lebt wird *niemand* anderer "Fürst der Finsternis"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (9. Januar 2009)

> Für mich ist einfach nur wichtig an dieser ganzen Ashbringer-Frostmourne Geschichte, dass keine der beiden Waffen von einem Spieler getragen werden können. Das würde die komplette Lore ruinieren.
> 
> Frostmourne, die Klinge des Lichkönigs, müsste nach dem Tod des Lichkönigs, ehemals Arthas Menethil I, so oder so ihre Macht verlieren und zu einem grauen Item werden.
> 
> Ashbringer ist in der Hand Tirion Fordrings und auch wenn ich mir nichts mehr als den Tod dieser Figur wünsche - am besten durch eine Questreihe, in der ich den Leuten helfe, denen er vertraut, ihn hinterrücks zu ermorden und ihm am besten noch den Todesstoß versetze - bin ich doch der Meinung, dass Ashbringer auch dann irgendwie zerstört/verschlepptt/verbannt wird, denn dieses Schwert in der Hand eines Spielers würde jenen Spieler zum Ashbringer machen. Und wenn das genau so selten sein sollte, wie die achsotollen 'Zwillingsklingen von Azzinoth', dann ist WoW am Ende.



Wieso ist wow dann am ende? meine meinung ist das sich spieler diese waffen erbeuten können am besten machst du noch nen thread auf das es ja total unlogisch ist das nen boss wiederauftaucht und daher nach dem firstkill einer gilde nicht mehr gelegt werden kann, kla story ist wichtig aba mir, und dem großteil der spieler, ist es wichtiger das man eine belohnung dafür bekommt sich was erarbeitet zu haben.


----------



## Kamaji (9. Januar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> hier wird echt nur über loot diskutiert ... es sollte doch eher um die Lore gehen aber bitte ... hauptsache lila pixel oder mehr ...


 ja hier gehts um oragene pixel !!!!!!! 
dasn unterschied !! xD


----------



## 1234black (9. Januar 2009)

Frostgram jo das is auch eine super waffe würde ich gern auch als Pala haben ob die bei einer trefferchance einen untoten heruft ?


----------



## Reschmet (9. Januar 2009)

Frostgram ist Ner’zhuls Schwert in dem, genauso wie in seiner Rüssi, seine Seele von Kil’jaeden eingesperrt worden ist. Danach vereinen sich Arthas,der durch das Schwert (Ner'zhul) geleitet wird, mit eben jener Seele und wird zum neuen Lichking. Nun kommen wir Spieler und greifen ihn in seiner Festung an. Kurz bevor wir ihn down haben errinnert sich Arthas an seine Bubble und macht sich unverwundbar. Genau jetzt kommen unser Freunde, die Helden von nebenan, mit Ashbringer vorbei und zerstören die "Angstblase" unseres Ex-Palas. Wir killn den Lichking und Ner'zhul spaltet seine Seele von Arthas ab und zieht sich in das Schwert zurück. Nun hält Tirion eine feierlich Rede. Als er aber die Runenklinge berührt zuckt er vor Schmerz zusammen und erkennt, dass Ner’zhuls Seele noch immer in der Klinge steckt. Danach nimmt er sein eigenes Schwert und zerstört, nachdem die Spiele Rollenspiel mäßig einige Questgegenstände besort haben, Frostgram. am Ende bietet er dem Raid noch einige Epische Belohnungen dafür das man ihm geholfen hat das böse zu zerstören und so weiter. Doch in dem kurzen Moment in dem Tirion den Seelenfresser berührt hat hat der Lichking seine Seele in ihm versteckt (irgentwie muss Blizzard ja das nächste Addon begründen). Alle ziehen schön friedlich davon und Tirion wird der neue Anführer der Brennenden Legion sein Schwert behält er natürlich und wir jagen ihn danach anstatt Arthas. 
Soll heißen wir können weder Frostgram noch Aschenbringer looten. (ihr kennt doch das Prinzip von Rollenspielen:Iimmer nur kleine Häppchen als Ansporn, der ganz große Loot wird schon noch kommen)


----------



## Arthas Menethil 3 (9. Januar 2009)

Hmmmm...es könnte auch passieren,dass die zwei Hauptanführer der Horde und der Allianz im Kampf gegen arthas behilflich sind...also bei den allys hilft varian und bei den hordlern thrall... ich finde mit seinem eigenen Anführer gegen arthas kämpfen wäre doch was ^^ aber vlt hilft auch halb azeroth bei dem kampf und verreckt beim kampf mit dem lichking er saugt ihre seelen auf und wird noch viel stärker das mit nem schönen video zu zeigen(egal wie es jetzt ausgeht),genau wie in der einen questreihe in der drachenöde an der pforte des zorns wäre doch mal was ....aber überlassen wir mal blizz was wow noch bringt immerhin haben die die arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: muradin is hoffentlich nicht im kampf dabei!(ich mag keine zwerge) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PPS:FÜR DIE HORDEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Arthas Menethil 3 (9. Januar 2009)

ach ja frostmourne soll droppen weil bei den zwillingsklingen hat sich keiner auf unserem server (merke lordaeron) beschwert.im gegenteil sie haben eher bei solchen waffenposts gesagt boaaah imba oder neeed!
also wieso nicht?das macht das spiel ned kaputt^^


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (9. Januar 2009)

Also ich bin dagegen das Frostmourne und Ashbringer lootbar werden.
Das wär einfach Schwachsinn.


----------



## xXavieXx (9. Januar 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Muradin ist wie Spock... nein, nicht Vulkanier!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich fänds cool wenn er wieder kommt. Warum soll WoW nicht eine Lore-Geschichte fortführen als sie nur zu Verarbeiten? 
Ich fänds ne geniale Idee wenn er im Kampf vorkommt!


----------



## Buffelo (9. Januar 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Silvanas wird ihre Rache kriegen am Schluss!
> Alles andere macht wenig Sinn.



ich les immer nur Sylvanas oder Muradin oder Thirion. Was ist denn mit Mal Ganis? Der hat doch mit Arthas eine fette Rechnung noch offen? Warum sollte ein Bösewicht nicht gegen einen Bosewicht kämpfen? 

Natürlich denke ich auch wie viele, das Ashbringer und Frostmourne bei dieser Schlacht zerstört bzw. für Ewig verbannt werden und zwar von einem der Drachenschwärmen oder gleich von allen. Alexstrasa wird dabei die Schlacht beobachten und helfend eingreifen. Weil in WOTLK ist von anfang an alles um die Drachenschwärme konstruiert. 

Sicherlich dreht sich auch viel um die Titanen, aber denen ist glaube ich so ziemlich egal, was mit der Welt die sie erschaffen haben passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


My 2 Cents


----------



## Jiwari (9. Januar 2009)

Reschmet schrieb:


> Frostgram ist Ner’zhuls Schwert in dem, genauso wie in seiner Rüssi, seine Seele von Kil’jaeden eingesperrt worden ist. Danach vereinen sich Arthas,der durch das Schwert (Ner'zhul) geleitet wird, mit eben jener Seele und wird zum neuen Lichking. Nun kommen wir Spieler und greifen ihn in seiner Festung an. Kurz bevor wir ihn down haben errinnert sich Arthas an seine Bubble und macht sich unverwundbar. Genau jetzt kommen unser Freunde, die Helden von nebenan, mit Ashbringer vorbei und zerstören die "Angstblase" unseres Ex-Palas. Wir killn den Lichking und Ner'zhul spaltet seine Seele von Arthas ab und zieht sich in das Schwert zurück. Nun hält Tirion eine feierlich Rede. Als er aber die Runenklinge berührt zuckt er vor Schmerz zusammen und erkennt, dass Ner’zhuls Seele noch immer in der Klinge steckt. Danach nimmt er sein eigenes Schwert und zerstört, nachdem die Spiele Rollenspiel mäßig einige Questgegenstände besort haben, Frostgram. am Ende bietet er dem Raid noch einige Epische Belohnungen dafür das man ihm geholfen hat das böse zu zerstören und so weiter. Doch in dem kurzen Moment in dem Tirion den Seelenfresser berührt hat hat der Lichking seine Seele in ihm versteckt (irgentwie muss Blizzard ja das nächste Addon begründen).* Alle ziehen schön friedlich davon und Tirion wird der neue Anführer der Brennenden Legion sein Schwert behält er natürlich und wir jagen ihn danach anstatt Arthas. *
> Soll heißen wir können weder Frostgram noch Aschenbringer looten. (ihr kennt doch das Prinzip von Rollenspielen:Iimmer nur kleine Häppchen als Ansporn, der ganz große Loot wird schon noch kommen)



Mag mich ja nun ganz täuschen, kommt öfter vor, aber in wie fern hat Ner'zhul etwas mit der Brennenden Legion zutun? JA, wie du bereits erwähnt hast wurde der verräterische Ork Schamane, von Kil'jaeden in Schwert und Rüstung (Ja höret, höret auch in der Rüstung!, musste ja mal gesagt werden da alle immer nur davon ausgehen Ner'zhul's Geist sei nur in Frostmourne gebunden) gebannt. Doch wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat sich der Lichking im späteren verlauf gegen die Brennenden Legion gestellt. Die Geißel sollte eigentlich nur den Einmarsch der Legion bewerkstelligen, dies jedoch schlug fehl bzw. die Legion wurde durch die vereinten Kräfte der Völker Azeroth's zurück gedrängt. Somit hatte Ner'zhul seine Gunst bei Kil'jaeden verwirkt, sollte er doch eigentlich seine Loyalität gegenüber der Legion unter beweis stellen. Heißt im großen und ganzen: Ner'zhul hat nur begrenzt etwas mit der Legion zuschaffen.

Zum Thema:

Wäre eigentlich strikt gegen das droppen von Frostmourne oder Ashenbringer, doch kann man davon ausgehen das es trotz aller Flames droppen wird, siehe Klingen von Azzinoth oder (noch um einiges wichtiger) der Schädel von Gul'dan, ebenfalls beides Artefakte von (laut Wow Story) enormer Macht. Wie wir alle wissen droppte schon im Alten Naxx der Aschenbringer, wieso dann nicht auch das Schwert des Lichking? Wie schon angesprochen wollen die Spieler nun einmal eine entsprechende Belohnung für ihre mühen und mal ehrlich, könnt ihr nicht auch schon die Flames und das Gewhine hören sollte Frostmourne nicht droppen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich begeistern würde: Ashenbringer und Frostmourne zersplittern beim letzten Gefecht zwischen Arthas und Tirion, beide liegen im Sterben(Ja recht gehört nicht deiner einer führt den vernichtenden hieb sondern Tirion). Nun gilt es eine Entscheidung zu fällen, entweder man wechselt noch ein paar letzte Worte mit Tirion oder mit, dem nun wieder "alten", Arthas. Je nach wahl wird euch dann dieser(Tirion oder Arthas) auffordern einen Splitter seines Schwertes  einzusammeln und diesen im Verlauf einer Questreihe zu einer neuen Waffe zu schmieden.

So ließe sich großes rum gewhine im Raid vermeiden (Kanns mir schon lebhaft vorstellen wie die DK's einen Pala auseinander nehmen sollte dieser auf Frostmourne würfeln, bei Ashenbringer selbiges nur das in diesem falle die Palas urplötzlich in einen blutrausch verfallen). Jeder kann sich eine ihm passende Waffe schmieden lass und im verlauf der Questreihe wird dann auch noch einmal die Geschichte des Schwertes(FM oder A erzählt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JJ

EDIT: Muss mich einmal entschuldigen, Reschmet hatte ja bereits erwähnt das Ner'zhul in Klinge und Rüstung gebunden ist.


----------



## Ðæmoon (9. Januar 2009)

Schätze mal im kampf gegen Arthas wird der Hochlord einem zur hilfe kommen und dann wir er den aschebringer werfen (schätz ich ma oder stoßen) in Arthas und dann wird der aschebringer zerstört und vllt auch Arthas klinge ...


----------



## Melih (9. Januar 2009)

Frostmourn  wird dropen......wenn es einer versucht anzuziehen bekommt er ein wowerror und der pc wird heruntergefahren während des herunterfahrens wird in der mitte des bildschirms "Owned" stehen


----------



## Bulldoz (9. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Frostmourn  wird dropen......wenn es einer versucht anzuziehen bekommt er ein wowerror und der pc wird heruntergefahren während des herunterfahrens wird in der mitte des bildschirms "Owned" stehen



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass es so sein wird das sich ein paar Leute einmischen:
Sylvannas -Arthas hat ihre Heimat zerstört und sie in eine Banshee verwandelt
Muradin -hat durch Arthas das Gedächnis verloren (eigentlich getötet-.-)
Tirion -naja er is n pala
Morgraine -wurde von Arthas verraten
Rhonin -die Kirin Tor ist auch gegen die Geißel
Illidan -sein Auftrag ist es ja den LichKing zu vernichten (nagut ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich aber man weiß bei blizz ja nie..)
die roten Drachen -sie sind die Hüter der Lebens und der LK das gegenteil davon
der Geist von Uther -xD wiso nicht

Und ein tolles Ende wäre wenn am Ende des Kampfes Kil´Jeaden irgendwie nach Nordend kommt und sich Arthas schnappt und mit seinem Körper das gleiche macht wie mit Nerzuls Körper (der "erste" LK).


----------



## Lothron-Other (9. Januar 2009)

Illidan wird werde ich net rechnen da man ihn ja schon besiegt/getötet hat, vielleicht als Geist oder Untoter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RoFu (9. Januar 2009)

Alexstrasza und der Wyrmruhpakt werden sich sicherlich auch noch einschalten denke ich mal.
auch wenn sie nicht firekt was mit dem LK zu tun haben denke ich doch mal das sie auch ihren teil beitragen werden damit arthas besiegt werden kann.

Die Kirin' Tor werden denke auch jeden Fall dabei sein wenns um den Kampf geht.


----------



## lord just (9. Januar 2009)

naja es ist doch eigentlich alles über den aschenbringe bereits gesagt wurden. als morgrain seinen vater verraten und den aschenbringer an sich genommen hat wurde er verderbt und spieler konnten en verderbten aschenbringer bekommen. laut einigen npcs soll es unmöglich sein den aschenbringer zu läutern und daher wäre die einzige möglichkeit gewesen, den aschenbringer neu zu schmieden. der einzige der dies aber könnte, hat sein gedächniss verloren wodurch ein neuschmieden weg fällt.

auch wenn der TE schön spoiler marks benutzt hat, kann man sich aus dem, was nicht schwarz makiert wurde denken, dass tirion den aschenbringer besitzt. sobald tirion den aschenbringer bekam, wurde er geläutert, was ja angeblich aber unmöglich sein sollte. tirion hat den neuen aschenbringer und will ihn benutzen um arthas zu besiegen (der aschenbringer soll genauso stark sein wie frostgram). der spieler wird den aschenbringer wohl nicht mehr bekommen, weil er ja schon damals nicht würdig genug war.

frostgram ist auch unwahrscheinlich, dass spieler es bekommen. frostgram ist ein seelenfresser und die seelen die in frostgram eingespeert sind können mit der person die frostgram trägt reden. arthas ist durch die ganzen stimmen wahnsinnig geworden und hat am ende nur noch die stimme des lichkönigs gehört. selbst wenn man den lichkönig vernichten würde, dann würde man noch immer die seelen die frostgram gefangen hat immer hören und letzendlich auch verrückt werden. man würde wohl eher frostgram zerstören, damit die gefangenen seelen frei wären.


----------



## Crosis (9. Januar 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immernoch das Frostmourne kein Spielerloot wird. Das würde das Spiel vom SInn her total kaputt machen, da der Spieler der dieses Schwert erhalten würde genauso von ihm eingenommen werden müsste wie es mit Arthas geschah.


absoluter schwachsinn den du da laberst(soweit blizzard die WC3 story im bezug auf frostmourne net verändert hat, hab zumindest nix mitbekommen). arthas wurde durch den lichkönig eingenommen der durch frostmourne zu ihm sprach. da frostmourne das schwert des lichkönigs ist, also aktuell arthas verbunden mit dem geist von nerzhul, würde das schwert seine macht verlieren wenn nerzhuls geist erlischt - warscheinlich sogar zu staub zerfallen dementsprechend wird es wohl niemals ein spieler in die hände fallen...ohne die rüstung vom lichking würde ein dk eh kacke aussehen mit dem schwert das muss zusammen^^


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (9. Januar 2009)

ich stell mir grade frostmourne und ashbringer als acc gebundenes item vor^^


----------



## Leetas (9. Januar 2009)

Wär doch geil wenn der träger von Frostmourne nach 3 Tagen die kontrolle verliert und in ner Hauptstadt Amok läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich denke aber schon das man entweder Frostmourne oder Ashbringer beim Kampf gegen arthas bekommt......Arthas killt den guten Tirion und lässt ihn für sich Kämpfen während Arthas selbst unverwundbar ist 

...oder sowas  in der Richtung hal =) nur sone überlegung von mir.

Aber eins von den beiden Schwertern wird Blizz wohl in irgendeiner weise als Loot einbauen denk ich mal.


----------



## Sthorm (9. Januar 2009)

und ich wette falls eins von den schwertern eingebaut wird dürfen es nur palas oder dks tragen das kennt man ja( klingen von azzinoth)
ivh find es blöd das immer nur die nahkämpfer sowas tragen dürfen
naja da sind die andern klassen meist im nachteil


----------



## Nagostyrian (9. Januar 2009)

OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY schrieb:


> ich stell mir grade frostmourne und ashbringer als acc gebundenes item vor^^




Yay
lvl 60 Noobkrieger mit TG und Frostmourne/Ashbringer


----------



## littleshame XD (9. Januar 2009)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es so sein wird das sich ein paar Leute einmischen:
> Sylvannas -Arthas hat ihre Heimat zerstört und sie in eine Banshee verwandelt
> Muradin -hat durch Arthas das Gedächnis verloren (eigentlich getötet-.-)
> Tirion -naja er is n pala
> ...



wieso ned gleich: thrall kommt und da taucht der alte gute General Proudmoore auf (ja genau der vater von Jaina Proudmoore (Wc2/3 extra mission "gründung von Durotar") und will Thrall einen auf denn Deckel geben und da taucht Jaina auf wieso auch immer und wir sehen ein herzzereissende family tragödie XD

Ne mal im Ernst Blizzard hat sich schon immer was einfallen lassen oder? wer hätte schon eine Fortsetzung von Diablo 2 LoD erwartert baal und sein Brüder tot und alles was anderst ist ist ein doofer kaputer stein und doch findet Blizzard wieder was für einen Nachfolger 

Und wieso soll Frostmoore ned Lootbar sein für einen DK die sind ja schon Tot und genau genommen wie Arthas nur nicht ganz so böswillig 

Das selbe giltet für Ashbringer obwohl wieso sollte Tirion das zeitliche segnen er hat schonmal Arthas die Stirn geboten nur etwa weil er auf heiligem Boden Stand? Solange Tirion sein Ashbringer hat wird er ein echter Pala mit SuperAngstblase sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wegen Nerzul (in dem Teil der Geschichte nicht mehr so bewandert) jmd hat ihn damals in denn Frostgipfel verbannt und seine Böse böse Runenklinge Frostmoore die ja angeblich ein EIGENER Wille soll haben und angeblich nur dem Lichking gehorcht (wobei wir wieder beim nicht Lootbaren Grund wären) in einen Stein oder Eisblock gefesselt wieso sollte es nicht wieder möglich sein und das ganze spiel beginnt wieder von vorne ähnlich wie in Diablo

Aber ich denke eher das Morgraine korumptiert ist schliesslich nicht einfach so zu einem DK geworden

Ausserdem wieso sollte sylvanas was gegen Arthas ausrichten können HALLO sylvanas ist das Produkt von Arthas nur weil er schon lange keine kontrolle mehr hat heisst es ned das er sie nicht ganz vernichten kann ist ja auch nur ein Banshee

Das Moradrim lebt ist genauso logisch wie das Zul'jin in ZA rumsteht (Zitat von Kopfgeldjäger: Rache für Zul'jin)

Jmd hat mal erwähnt das nur Nah-DDs von Legendary dropps was haben, was ist mit dem legendary Bogen aus Sunwell??


----------



## wass'n? (9. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:
			
		

> NIEMALS!!!! Frostgram gehört in die Hände eines DKs!



Oh Mann, ich glaub's ja nicht. Worum geht es bei dem Messer? Seelen entziehen, verflucht ect pp. Ergo: Ganz klares Hexermesser. Und da Krieger über Nacht 2 Zweihänder führen konnten wird es mit Erlangen des Frostmessers für Hexer ein Leichtes sein zumindest eines zu führen. Wenn nicht sogar Frostgram UND Aschenbringer.

Und auch ganz wichtig. Es wird am 27. April 2031 regnen. Oder nicht? Sollte vielleicht 'nen Fred dazu erstellen. Kann dann auch jeder der nichts Sinnvolles zu tun hat, so wie ich, seinen Senf zugeben. 

Ich hoffe nur, dass nicht jeder Deutschsprechende hier seine Version ablädt. 
Kinners, wir wissen es alle nicht. Also alles Spekulationen ohne jeglichen Sinn.
Aber wenn jemand ein Problem hat und im Forum fragt heisst es sehr oft: SuFu nutzen. 
Auauaua.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toktar (9. Januar 2009)

Quelle: wowwikik / wotlk hp

"Ner'zhul's spirit was magically shackled to a suit of ancient armor and bound to the mighty runeblade Frostmourne. To ensure Ner'zhul's obedience, Kil'jaeden sealed the armor and blade within a specially crafted block of ice collected from the far reaches of the Twisting Nether." 

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe war Ner'zhuls Geist/Seele magisch an die Rüstung und Frostmourne gebunden, dass heisst man müsste um den Lichking zu töten auch diese Gegenstände zerstören. Das Problem das ich dabei sehe, ist das laut einem Handbuch von Blizzard Frostmourne unzerstörbar ist:

Frostmourne is a unique and indestructible item

Entweder wird sich also Blizzard mit der Geschichte in Wotlk irgendwie wiedereinmal selber wiedersprechen oder aber der Lichking wird vielleicht in 10000 Jahren wiederkommen, also irgendwie überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[Beim schreiben dieses Textes ist mir noch der Gedanke gekommen, dass ja Ner'zhul mit Magie an die Rüstung und das Schwert gebunden wird, also müsste man es ja auch wieder entzaubern können]

Wenn der Lichking irgendwie besiegt werden kann, dann wird das meiner Meinung nach mit dem Ashbringer passieren, da ja gleich mehrmals in Quests/Szenen gezeigt wird wie mächtig der Ashbringer auch gegen den Lichking ist. Frostmourne soll übrigens von jemandem aus der Legion geschmiedet worden sein, wobei das nicht ganz klar ist. Zudem wird spekuliert das der Ashbringer aus einen Naruu geschmiedet sein könnte, was für mich den Ashbringer wesentlich mächtiger als Frostmourne machen würde.

Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf den Ausgang der Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis jetzt hat Blizzard meine Erwartungen was die Lore angeht mit den Quests in Wotlk weit übertroffen, ich hoffe das es so weiter geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, als ich den Satz mit "Frostmourne in einen Vulkan schmeissen" gelesen habe. Das Schwert hat tatsächlich sehr viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit dem Einen Ring aus Herr der Ringe


----------



## BmnFive (9. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir recht sicher das der Helfer im Kampf gegen Arthas ein Zwerg sein wird :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin noch nich in den sturmgipfeln von daher kann ich das nich bewerten, aber is muradin nich in Northrend gestorben als Arthas Frostmourne aus dem Eis gezogen hat?


----------



## Trollkopf (10. Januar 2009)

Ich fänds toll wenn Tirion bei 98% in den KAmpf einspringt, nachdem er am Anfang des Kampfes ihm eine Art "Erinnerung an deine Taten"-Debuff aufdrückt, durch den er völlig verwirrt und verstört da steht, da der Lichking kurzzeitig die Kontrolle verloren hat und Arthas Menethil himself mit seinen Taten konfrontiert wird und bis zu diesen 98% nur den großteil der angriffe und zauber mit frostmourne parriert aber gleichzeitig kontinuierlich schaden nimmt bis zu diesen 98%. Dann schafft der Lichking es wieder und ergreift die Initiative und in diesem Moment schlägt er frostmourne einmal auf den Boden, alle sind kurzzeitig betäubt und er will grade sein nächstes ziel mit dem schwert erschlagen und hat es erhoben,  als Tirion ankommt und diesen Schlag mit dem Ashbringer parriert. durch die Wucht dieses schlags werden beide Waffen zerstört und zersplittern in tausende blau und orange leuchtende Splitter, von denen ein paar Tirion treffen, der dadurch in sich zusammensackt und nachdem Arthas besiegt ist auch stirbt.
Und als loot hat man dann eine chance das legendary item "Splitter der großen Waffe" zu looten, mit dem man dann Auge-von-Sulfuras like eine vorgegebene Waffe "veredelt" und somit einen Funken ihrer Macht mit hinzufügt - auf idese Weise könnte man sogar sagen das man für jede Klasse eine eigene Waffe veredeln kann, womit auch endlich für jede Klasse eine Legendary waffe da wäre !!! =D
Damit hätte man eine Legendary Waffe von Arthas, Tirion wäre tot und jeder hat die chance auf diese Legendary - alle wären glücklich!!! =)


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

Also bekomtm man jedesmal beim legen ne legendary? Sry, aber die heißen legendary weil sie legendär sind und extrem selten sein sollten


----------



## Myownlight (10. Januar 2009)

habt ihr alle die q reihe mit arthas und matthias lehner gemacht?

ES GIBT KEINEN ARTHAS MEHR!

nur noch den "Lichkönig", mehr nicht

nur mal so am Rande

Arthas ist Geschichte!

Er wurde durch die Questreihe besiegbar gemacht, guckt euch mal sein Leben an, nachdem sein Herz zerstört wurde!


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Januar 2009)

Myownlight schrieb:


> habt ihr alle die q reihe mit arthas und matthias lehner gemacht?
> 
> Arthas ist Geschichte!
> 
> Er wurde durch die Questreihe besiegbar gemacht, guckt euch mal sein Leben an, nachdem sein Herz zerstört wurde!



wie viel leen hatte er den noch sry hab den noch nie bei ner q gesehen auser in der Drachenöde ?!?


----------



## Pzeus (10. Januar 2009)

Also erstmal an alle die meinen Ner'Zul würde weiter leben nachdem Mr.Arthi gestorben ist---> dann stellt sich natürlich die Frage warum der lebendige Eiszapfen damals den Arthas so gedrängt hat, wo Illidan vor der Tür stand...ganz einfach Ner'Zul wäre machtlos/schutzlos gewesen in seiner Rüsstung...zum Glück hat ja sein Fanboy Arthi es geschaft...und so fusionierten die zwei wie Mercedes und Benz...halt mit weniger Tam Tam...Mercedes ist Arthas...Benz ist Ner'Zul...geht Mercedes hopps...ist Benz ebenfalls im Eimer...geht aber nur Benz hopps...lebt Mercedes weiter...verstanden xD? und zu Frostgrimm...wie es so schön heisst...wird wahrscheinlich kapuff...nich mehr da sein...ich denke es wie die Rüssi vom Licking...nach dem Tod von Arthas...nich mehr da...also meine Theorie

jetzt mal zum Kampf gegen Arthas:

Arthas wird erstmal garnich geschmeidig sein...vor allem weil er gerade heim gekommen ist vom Haareschneiden...also denk ich werden die ersten 20% die härtesten sein...vll AOE Dmg...dazu noch ein paar Break-Dance-Einlagen die ihr neu vom tollen Blizz Tanz Studio bekommen hat...die machen auch nochmal schöön AOE und wirbelt den ganzen Raid auseinander...bei 70% fängt er dann an zu kapiern das es ne harte Nuss für ihn wird und in diesen 10% überlegt er sich was er in den folgenden Phasen so böses noch ausrichten kann [sonst wurde er ja kaum gefordert...nen gammligen König umgelegt, nen blinden Nachtelfen, ein paar Hochelfen, ein paar Spinnen, ein Drache---> das hat mein Lvl 16 Twink auch schon erlebt]...bei  50% fällt ihm dann ein das er ja in der Garage noch so ein tollen Drachen stehen hat...den nutzt er dann steigt hoch und macht von oben böse Eisblitze...wenn er dann merkt das er mit seinem gefrorenem Wasser nich sooo viel raushaut...wirkt er ein wenig verzweifelt...dh bei 30% feart er erstmal für ne Weile um Zeit zu gewinnen...dann fällts ihm ein...CHING...Ghule...und zwar in Massen...und die kommen auch schon auf seinen Ruf angedackelt und werden nun den AOE Spezialisten [ich nenn sie auch gern mal Größenwahnsinnge] zum Frass vor geworfen...bei 20% wirds ihm langsam peinlich sodass er rot wird...da Arthas im Inneren immer noch ein Teenager ist verarbeitet er Peinlichkeiten mit Aggresiven Anfällen ...und nur eine Frau mit Mutterinstinkten kann ihn jetzt noch stoppen---> Sylvanas...die hilft euch bei den letzten 20% und Mr.Lichking aka The Unholy Gaylord liegt am Boden...doch bevor ijemand zum looten kommt...Schreit Sylvanas ganz laut:Huntaaa ITEEEEM...feart den Raid und holt sich das Schwert Frostmorne...macht Ruhestein und portet sich nach UC wo jeder Dk vor Neid platzt...der Raid steht nun vor der Leiche von Arthas...freuen sich erstmal über das Achievment: Zack die Bohne in Eiskrone...und freue sich auf ihre 500 Spiltter von denen ich den Namen vergessen habe...und...ausser den Buffkeksen für Hogger [wir haben es doch alle geahnt]...noch ein Brief an Jaina Proudmoore der niemals abgeschickt wurde [wahrscheinlich so ein Liebesbrief alla Blizz xD]...in dier Tiefkühltruhe
sind dann die Epics...

jetzt zum Topic...naja...em ich denke er wird WIRCKLICH legendary bleiben?


----------



## Kytrill (10. Januar 2009)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Und ein tolles Ende wäre wenn am Ende des Kampfes Kil´Jeaden irgendwie nach Nordend kommt und sich Arthas schnappt und mit seinem Körper das gleiche macht wie mit Nerzuls Körper (der "erste" LK).




Öhm Arthas ist tot! Das was hier allgemein als Arthas bezeichnet wird ist Ner'zhuls Geist in Arthas' Körper. Von Arthas von Menethil ist nichts als die Hülle übrig.


----------



## Kytrill (10. Januar 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> fazit: selbst wenn das schwert droppen sollte, UND der lichking nicht sterben sollte, kann man es immer noch tragen, man wird dadurch immer noch nicht zum neuen fürst der finsternis, das schwert wird wohl sachen flüstern, was mit der zeit ziemlich nervig wär, aber sonst wird da net viel passieren



Es beeinflusst einen ziemlich stark. Arthas hätte von sich aus alles in Kauf genommen um die Geißel zu vernichten wenn ihm das Schwert also nur das eine oder andre Wort zugeflüstert hätte wäre ihm das wohl gründlich am allerwertesten vorbeigegangen. Fakt is aber dass Arthas nachdem er das Schwert zu sich nahm nur noch auf das Schwert gehört hat und ein einstiger Paladin der Silbernen Hand lässt scih nich so einfach ma eintrichtern er solle doch bitte seinen Lehrmeistern un später noch seinen Vater töten.


----------



## wuschel21 (10. Januar 2009)

ich betweilfel das frostmoune droppen wird^^


----------



## larxenus (10. Januar 2009)

ich les mir das grade so durch und mir kam der gedanke wegen loot .... wenn Frostmourne droppt und es wieder n legendary ist, ist ein 2 hand schwert ... fällt euch was auf? ....Illidan schwerter (nur krieger und schurken) kil'jeaden ein bogen (Jäger, Krieger,Schurken etc) und dann frostmourne 2 hand schwert...

Iwie ... seit dem grundspiel sind die legendary nur für Non-caster ... und falls arthas schwert nicht droppt, wird er seine krone droppen, die btw legendary schwere russi und für schami sein wird ....


----------



## drood (10. Januar 2009)

hmm ich glaub das ner'zhul sich mit seinem schwert nach dem fight ausem acker macht und tirion einfach Ashbringer behält!


----------



## Moktheshock (10. Januar 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> ich betweilfel das frostmoune droppen wird^^



Ich Denke Frostmoune Wird Zerbersten Oder Arthas kann mit Ihm Schwerverletzt Entkommen :-)


----------



## LeetoN2k (10. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich wird es den Ashbringer/Frostmourne niemals als Drop geben, find ich persönlich Sotry-Technich ziemlich kacke, wenn jeder mit den Teilen rummläuft.. ~~


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (10. Januar 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung mal von wem gehört zu haben das es in irgenteiner Instanz irgenteine Waffe gab die man auch nur innerhalb dieser Instanz tragen konnte um (ratet mal) irgenteinen Boss zu legen... das währe doch auch eine Idee dafür dass zB. ein zufällig ausgewählter Spieler des Raids oder der Gruppe (in oder auf Eiskrone... wo halt Arthi haust *g*) durch irgenteine Wendung der Geschichte den Ashbringer erhält und damit zB. wie im Kampf gegen Najentus (oder wie der Fisch auch immer heisst) als einziger eine Barriere oder Schild brechen kann oder irgentwas anderes Heroisches vollbringen kann was wieder ein Anhaltspunkt für einen dieser besonderen Erfolge sein könnte.


----------



## Klaviaer (10. Januar 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung mal von wem gehört zu haben das es in irgenteiner Instanz irgenteine Waffe gab die man auch nur innerhalb dieser Instanz tragen konnte um (ratet mal) irgenteinen Boss zu legen...



Adonsius der Seelenfresser, für den Kampf in Stratholme wo es darum ging den bösen Geist im CASTER Legendary "Atiesh Hohestab des Wächters" zu entfernen.

Also zu dem circa 5 Posts vorher:

Sagt Dir Atiesh etwas?


----------



## Monoecus (10. Januar 2009)

i schrieb:


> Für mich ist einfach nur wichtig an dieser ganzen Ashbringer-Frostmourne Geschichte, *dass keine der beiden Waffen von einem Spieler getragen werden können.* Das würde die komplette Lore ruinieren.




Also ich kenn einen, der den Ashbringer hat, der war nämlich im alten Naxxramas zu kriegen... Ich glaube bei den 4 Reitern...


Zum Lichkönig-Bosskampf:

Wir werden Arthas nicht töten und den Lichkönig auch nicht... Wir besiegen den Lichkönig, der daraufhin aus dem Körper von Arthas flieht.
Ob Arthas dabei stirbt, ist noch nicht sicher, aber auf jeden Fall werden wir unseren Loot aus einer Kiste holen...

Und ich hoffe, das sich bei der Flucht des Lichkönigs aus Arthas' Körper Frostmourne auslösen wird, es wäre viel zu mächtig, als dass es je ein Spieler tragen könnte.


----------



## Elinya (10. Januar 2009)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Also ich kenn einen, der den Ashbringer hat, der war nämlich im alten Naxxramas zu kriegen... Ich glaube bei den 4 Reitern...



Nicht wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den Ashbringer in seiner jetzigen Form wie ihn Tirion trägt gab und wird es auch hoffentlich niemals für Spieler geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (10. Januar 2009)

Elinya schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich meinte ja auch den korrumpierten...


----------



## wlfbck (10. Januar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> sagt der mit einem namen wie ein chinafarmer :-) oida fux echt top



aso, das mein name was über die qualität meines beitrags aussagt, war mir noch nicht bekannt - da steckt btw nen sinn hinter...


----------



## wass'n? (10. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> aso, das mein name was über die qualität meines beitrags aussagt, war mir noch nicht bekannt - da steckt btw nen sinn hinter...


 Irgendwas mit Hexern?

Back to Topic:
Ich glaube auch dass irgendwo irgendwas mit dem Schwert passieren wird. Nein, ich bin kein Hellseher. Dachte nur dass mein Beitrag genau so klärend zu dem Theama ist wie alle anderen vor mir.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Januar 2009)

wlfbck schrieb:


> aso, das mein name was über die qualität meines beitrags aussagt, war mir noch nicht bekannt - da steckt btw nen sinn hinter...


unSINN ? :-)


----------



## plopp123 (12. Januar 2009)

Ich denke schon, dass Frostgram ins Spiel implementiert wird.
Aber ich denke, Blizz sollte sie ein bisschen ändern.
Dass sie legendär (orange) wird, davon kann man ausgehn. Ich denke sie wird eine zweihändige Waffe, als nächstes:
Sie sollte eine sehr niedrige Droppchance haben. Irgendwas bei 3% oder weniger.
Für die Leute die sich jetzt beschwern: Wenn sie Legendary ist, und wenn es FROSTGRAM ist sollt nicht jeder damit rumlaufen.
Dass es in die Story passt:
Wer Frostgram trägt, der müsste doch eigentlich der nächste Lichkönig werden. Dies ist aber nen bissl Blöd für ein MMORPG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke, dass Arthas oder der eigentliche Lichkönig (sry Name vergessen) (oder eine andere Person) die Waffe irgendwie entmachten wird. Zwar so, dass sie immer noch richtig gut ist, jedoch, dass sie nicht so stark ist wie in der Hand Arthas.
Könnte mir noch vorstelln dass sie einen netten "Benutzen"-Effekt bekommt wie 3 Ghule beschwörn die einem kurz helfen oder so (natürlich dann mit cd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
So, das war meine Meinung
MfG Plopp


----------



## Ellesime (12. Januar 2009)

Betrachtet man die ganze Sache storytechnisch objektiv dann erübrigen sich eigentlich Diskussionen darüber ob Ashbringer und Frostmourne überhaupt in irgendeiner Form als Drop für Spieler zugänglich sind.Das wären sie nämlich NICHT.Und wenn doch dann wären sie ihrer Macht beraubt.
Zunächst einmal sind die beiden Schwerter nicht einfach so vom Baum in die Welt gefallen und waren Plötzlich da.
Sie haben beide eine Vorgeschichte die schlussendlich auch ihre Macht erklärt.

Im Fall Frostmourne sollte man vieleicht mal was zu Ner Zul nachschlagen.Dessen Seele wurde in seine Rüstung verbannt und Frostmourne ist ein Teil dieser Rüstung.
Vernichtet diese Rüstung(Arthas trägt ja Teile davon) und damit Ner Zuls Seele und Frostmourne verliert alles an Macht was sich auf Ner zul zurückführen lässt.Was in dem Fall mit Arthas passiert...nun das überlasse ich eurer Phantasie zumindest so lange bis Blizz diesen Encounter verfügbar macht^^

Ashbringer
Ich glaube da gehen die Meisten von einem Fehlurteil aus denn der Titel Ashbringer bezog/bezieht sich nicht auf das Schwert sondern auf den Träger desselben.Die Macht dieser Waffe beruht also auf ihrem Träger.Fällt Lord Tirion Fordring dann fällt der Ashbringer und es läge am neuen Träger das Schwert mit Macht zu erfüllen.Diese Vorraussetzung erfüllt jedoch niemals wirklich ein Spieler denn damit wäre die ganze Story fürn A.....
(ich mag garnich dran denken wie das bei den doch teilweise echt bescheuerten Spieleramen klingen mag, zb Gnomen Krieger "Halloduda the Ashbringer",sollte es Blizz tatsächlich in den Sinn kommen dieses Ding als Drop mit Titel ins Spiel zu bringen)


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Januar 2009)

Ellesime schrieb:


> "Halloduda the Ashbringer"



das wär ja geil genausowie imbaroxxor der Aschenbringer ^^ echt zum verheizen der typ ^^


----------



## littleshame XD (12. Januar 2009)

So nun mal an alle Neunmalklugen die unbedingt erwähnen mussten das Arthas in dem Sinne Tot ist kann ich nur sagen na und das wissen 90% AUCH aber er sieht aus wie arthas es ging immer um arthas und es wird immer von Arthas gesprochen alias lichking also wird er arthas bleiben ob nun seine Seele futsch tot oder was uach immer ist interessiert sowieso keinen weil wenn alle nur von nerzul reden melden sich die restlichen 10% und spammen rum wer das eigentlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum thema zurück
schliesst es endlich und lasst euch überraschen


----------



## Das E. (13. Januar 2009)

Drehen wir die Uhren mal etwas zurück und erinnern uns an die gleiche Diskussion um Illidan und die Twinblades...wie hat Blizzard das damals dann schlussendlich gemacht? Richtig^^
Auch wenn's es mir wie vielen anderen nicht gefällt, am Ende des Raids "Eiskronenzitadelle" wird Arthas (nun noch totere^^) Leiche den Boden eines Raumes zieren und früher oder später jemand das Legendary "Frostmourne" aus seinen kalten, toten Fingern looten...


----------



## Asmardin (13. Januar 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Drehen wir die Uhren mal etwas zurück und erinnern uns an die gleiche Diskussion um Illidan und die Twinblades...wie hat Blizzard das damals dann schlussendlich gemacht? Richtig^^
> Auch wenn's es mir wie vielen anderen nicht gefällt, am Ende des Raids "Eiskronenzitadelle" wird Arthas (nun noch totere^^) Leiche den Boden eines Raumes zieren und früher oder später jemand das Legendary "Frostmourne" aus seinen kalten, toten Fingern looten...



Und so blöde es von der Story ist, aber Recht hat er!!


----------



## teh_jack (10. Februar 2009)

mich würd ja ma interessieren ob es noch möglichkeiten gibt an den "Verderbten Aschenbringer" aus dem alten Naxx zu kommen, weiß das jemand?
Würd einfach gern mal diese Kloster sache da machn^^

Und sowieso, gibts überhaupt möglichkeiten an irgendnen loot aus dem alten Naxx zu kommen (zb. die Teile von Atiesh??)


----------



## Th0m45 (10. Februar 2009)

teh_jack schrieb:


> mich würd ja ma interessieren ob es noch möglichkeiten gibt an den "Verderbten Aschenbringer" aus dem alten Naxx zu kommen, weiß das jemand?



Du kannst an keine Loot mehr aus dem alten Naxx kommen da es das nicht mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. Februar 2009)

Mich ärgerts nur,dass ich Charaktere hab,die keine Schwerter tragen dürfen.

GrML


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

Mal ernsthaft, erst ist es unmöglich ashbringer zu läutern (auser der geheime sohn blabla) und dann muss es nur son pala ,der aufgrund des alters, garantiert nicht der sohn ist nur anpatschen und gut ist?
Hört mir mit eurer Lore auf. Wenn man sowieso seitens Blizz die Story spaßeshalber um 180° dreht weils grad cool ist, haben spekulationen keinen Sinn. Sie machens eh so wie sie wollen, ob logisch oder nicht.

Und was die lootgeschichte angeht: Wäre es nicht mal sinnvoll den Klassen legendäre Waffen zugänglich zu machen, die das bisher nicht konnten?
Nahkampfkeulen, nahkampfschwerter, fernkampf bogen. Wäre jetzt nichtmal was für caster drann?
Der legendäre Zauberstecken des knallbums, oder so?


----------



## Elda (10. Februar 2009)

Es gab doch schon Caster Legendary 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barnacle (10. Februar 2009)

ich denke ja das man den guten lk nicht töten kann im grunde kloppt man ihn auf null und dann kommt ne schöne in game szene  wo alle die was gegen ihn haben ihn angreifen und das schwert weggeschlossen wird 

und wenn mir jetzt einer sagt ja aber illidans schwerter lassen sich auch looten nun ja schon aber diese schwerter sind bei weiten nicht so ein extrem fall wie frostmourne

meinet wegen soll es als loot die gereinigte version geben (zur erinnerung an den guten alten ashbringer wo es auch nur eine abgeschwächte version gab)
ich stelle mir den fight so vor
-40 man raid
-Helden greifen ein
-Arthas trennt sich wieder von seiner bösen seite 
-man kämpft dann gegen die böse seite mit der unterstüzung von arthas 
-ingame szene wo man arthas siet wie er sich bei allen bedankt 
-Die böse seite kehrt zurück (sry hab echt den namen grad nich zur hand) und tötet arthas


ich will nicht im /1 oder so lesen müssen :uhhh ich hab jetzt frostgram ich bin der neue lk


----------



## The Betrayer (10. Februar 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> ich denke ja das man den guten lk nicht töten kann im grunde kloppt man ihn auf null und dann kommt ne schöne in game szene  wo alle die was gegen ihn haben ihn angreifen und das schwert weggeschlossen wird
> 
> und wenn mir jetzt einer sagt ja aber illidans schwerter lassen sich auch looten nun ja schon aber diese schwerter sind bei weiten nicht so ein extrem fall wie frostmourne
> 
> ...




Ich kann dir eig nur zustimmen wenn, dass wäre ne hammer geile sache 40 Man Raid uur würde ich das mit der bösen/guten Seite anders machen.
Den Arthas wird ja sozusagen von Frostmourne "aufgefresse".

Aber abwarten Blizz macht es eh so wie sie wollen *leider*


----------



## The Betrayer (10. Februar 2009)

Ah mist Doppelpost (dummer Browser -.-)


----------



## Nightmare66 (10. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  jo leute sind ja viele nette ideen dabei^^
aber ob etwas lootbar is ist mir schon seid illidan(nich die klingen sondern der nich mal legendary schädel)eagl..
kommt es wirklich so auf story an omfg der typ der seid 3 stunden in if afk rumsteht hat frostgram muss sofort abo kündigen^^
nur der boss fight muss epic werden man muss das gefühl haben wirklich etwas geschafft zu haben (auf jeden so nen schickes video)




meine idee die leider nie geschehen wird hogger nimmt das schwert und wird der neue boss im addon"revenge of hogger"




/wink


hoffe nicht zu viele fehler


----------



## airace (10. Februar 2009)

ja.. ich wusste schon immer das arthas ein wenig Gollum mässig drauf ist ^^


----------



## Thrainan (10. Februar 2009)

der gute ARthi muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein Messserchen fallen lassen. Ein legendärer Gürtel oder so wäre ja auch denkbar.
Oder Stiefel, die legendären drauftreter des stinkefußes. 
Aber ich denke es wäre kein Problem Arthi zu töten, warum auch nicht. Er ist aus Fleisch und Blut, also kann man ihn kaput kloppen. 
Die Story bietet genug Raum um in einem nächsten addon neue Superbösewichte einzuführen. WoW darf sich meiner Meinung nach beim dritten addon gerne mal von den Warcraftspielen lösen und frisch weitermachen.


----------



## Stoffl (10. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> WoW darf sich meiner Meinung nach beim dritten addon gerne mal von den Warcraftspielen lösen und frisch weitermachen.



Wär ich stark dafür.


----------



## Rainar93 (10. Februar 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> ich denke ja das man den guten lk nicht töten kann im grunde kloppt man ihn auf null und dann kommt ne schöne in game szene  wo alle die was gegen ihn haben ihn angreifen und das schwert weggeschlossen wird
> 
> und wenn mir jetzt einer sagt ja aber illidans schwerter lassen sich auch looten nun ja schon aber diese schwerter sind bei weiten nicht so ein extrem fall wie frostmourne
> 
> ...



1. Arthas hat keine Seele mehr den Kann nicht mehr gut werden.
2. Die Seele von Ner'zul ist Arthas Körper drin und kontrolliert ihn nicht nur auf einen Weg.
3. An alle die Sagen Frostmourne soll zerstört werden. Frostmourne ist Unzerstörbar und ein Teil Ner'zul's selbst ist in diesem Schwert.
Ich würde es zwar auch nicht gut finden, wenn Frostmourne droppen würde, aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## B7ubb (10. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das man den Ashbringer nicht bekommen wir weil dieser komische Oberpaladin hat den ja und den kann man ja schlecht killen und lotten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG B7ubb


----------



## ---D.A.--- (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich hoffe persönlich auf eine Schlacht EPISCHEN Ausmaßes, also das der Lk von 25 Leute unbesiegbar ist. Stelle es mir so vor:

Man tötet den vorletzten Boss(lootverteilung) und dann hallt die Stimme von Arthas durch den Boss raum und man wird auf das Dach der Zitadelle teleportiert wo sich dann ein Gespräch aktiviert Wo Arthas anfängt einiges Zeug zu erzählen (mit automatischen Spielerantworten ) dann teleportiert er sich neben einen Spieler, man sieht wie er grade zuschlagen will und dann beginnt ein Video... Die Tür zum Dache färbt sich in eine Mischung aus dunklem Lila und einem hellen Schein. Die Tür bricht auf und eine Armee der Helden die man im Spiel getroffen hat, also beispielsweise 



Spoiler



Muradin


,Tirion,Darion und eine andere treten durch sie hindurch. 



Spoiler



Muradin


 sagt irgendwas lässiges zwergentypisches was Arthas davon ablenkt was er tun wollte. Und dann entbrennt ein Gesräch zwischen denen was dann mit dem Ende des Videos Endet und dann begint der Kampf. Aber nicht so das es durch die neuen um einiges einfacher wird, nene. Der Kampf sollte gespickt sein mit Showeinlagen und Aufagebn damit man im Kampf weiter kommt sodass der Kampf er nach ca. 20 min endet.

DAS wäre episch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. Februar 2009)

Rainar93 schrieb:


> 1. Arthas hat keine Seele mehr den Kann nicht mehr gut werden.
> 2. Die Seele von Ner'zul ist Arthas Körper drin und kontrolliert ihn nicht nur auf einen Weg.
> 3. An alle die Sagen Frostmourne soll zerstört werden. Frostmourne ist Unzerstörbar und ein Teil Ner'zul's selbst ist in diesem Schwert.
> Ich würde es zwar auch nicht gut finden, wenn Frostmourne droppen würde, aber auch nicht schlecht.



1. Arthas hat sehr wohl noch eine gute Seite - auch wenn sie nicht mehr "in ihm" ist - Ich sage nur Mathias Lehner , dies ist die Manifestation von Arthas (restlicher) guten Seite. Zur Erinnerung . Arthas riss sich sein Herz raus und warf es unter seine Ice-Crown Citadell in einen See . In einer Quest hilft man Tirion Fordring sein Herz zu zerstören - Arthas flüchtet geschwächt ... Ich schätze, dass der Ashbringer in der Lage ist Arthas Seele zu läutern / den griff Ner'Zuls zu brechen

2. Ja Ner'zul ist schon ein harter Brocken , aber er ist auch nur ein "Wesen" er kann also auch sterben - indem man die "Krone" zerstört vielleicht - er war ja , wie im letzen Video von WC3 zu sehen war, in dem Eisblock eingeschlossen und Arthas verband seinen Geist mit ihm, indem er die Krone aufsetze .

3. Ich glaube nicht das Frostmoure unzerstörbar ist - wenn Ner'Zul stirbt wir auch Frostmourne seine Macht verliert 

Ich erhoffe mir vom Bosskampf, dass Helden auftauchen ( Muradin / Tirion / ...) und man Arthas zunächst tötet und man sich dann gegen Ner'zul stellt. Aber lassen wir uns überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Bobby


----------



## A-s-k-a-n (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte jetzt mal ne andere frage die nur indirekt mit dem thema zu tun hat.

Und zwar steht eig. i-was davon in den wow büchern oder so oder kommt es in den warcraft spielen vor oder muss man sich ähnliches wissen über quests aneignen.......?


----------



## Valnar93 (10. Februar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir recht sicher das der Helfer im Kampf gegen Arthas ein Zwerg sein wird :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arthas/Frostmourne hat Muradin getötet, als er das Schwert an sich genommen hatte. Wie kann er ihm jetzt helfen?

btw: Bitte Maldin...sag nie mehr Frostgram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (10. Februar 2009)

Also mal schauen

1. Alexandros Mograine ist tot ermordet durch Renault Mograine in Strath mit dem Aschenbringer wodurch er ja erst verderbt wurde.

2. Also gegen Arthas gibts ne Menge Kandidaten: Darion Mograine(wegen Vater/DKs usw),Tirion Fordring(wegen Aschenbringer und weil er fürs gute kämpft),Muradin Bronzebeart(wegen des verrats), Sylvanas(wegen Quel Thalas usw),Jaina Proudmoore(ex-Geliebte von Arthas),Thrall(wegen Ner zhuls verrat an den Orcs und Draenor),Alexstraza(weil sie ja das Leben verkörpert und Arthas damit ein erklärter Feind ist). Die beiden Seelen sind halt nicht sehr beliebt.

3. Nerzhul ist an die Rüstung und an die Waffe gebunden ebenso die Macht der Geißel also müsste Blizzard tricksen. Z.B. das die Macht der Geißel zwar vernichtet wird durch die Zerstörung der Rüstung aber das etwas übrigbleibt in Froustmourne und die Klinge dann an Darion Mograine geht. Denn eines ist klar wenn man alles zerstört vom LK bedeutet das das Ende der DKs und der Verlassenen.

4. Aschenbringer wird wohl in der Hand von Tirion Fordring bleiben

5. Alternativ sollte man mal den Aspekt betrachten das es irgendwann nach Argus geht und dort gibts wohl mächtigere Waffen als Froustmourne und Aschenbringer von daher würds Sinn ergeben wenns Legendarys werden würden.

6. Frostmourne ernährt sich von Seelen. Arthas und Saurfang der Jüngere haben ihr seele schon verloren an ihn und höchst wahrscheinlich tausende andere.

Einfach mal abwarten wies Blizzard macht.


----------



## Deadmage (10. Februar 2009)

Warum macht ihr es euch alle so schwer? Ganz einfache Lösung. Arthas droppt Frostmourne und jeder der es hat wird zum NPC und kann nen neuen Char anfangen^^

Naja jetzt ganz im Ernst ich denke eher das Blizz sich nen Video ausdenkt in dem Arthas flieht und keiner das Schwert bekommt.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (10. Februar 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> 5. Alternativ sollte man mal den Aspekt betrachten das es irgendwann nach Argus geht und dort gibts wohl mächtigere Waffen als Froustmourne und Aschenbringer von daher würds Sinn ergeben wenns Legendarys werden würden.



Argus= Universum in dem sich die Scherbenwelt befindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (10. Februar 2009)

wo trifft man nordend muradin??? will den sehn^^


----------



## Dreet (10. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich fäande es auch cool/toll wenn im Kampf (ziemlich gegen Ende) die Seelen von Arthas Vater,Uthers Seele, die Seelen der Söldner die Arthas "Verraten" hat und noch andere die durch die Geißel oder ihn gestorben sind kommen . Arthas sollte sich dann (meine meinung nach) gegen Ner´zuhl wenden versuchen sich von ihm zu befreien aber kläglich Scheitern dann sollten die Seelen seines Vaters und Uthers im Helfen sich von Ner´zuhl zu befreien am Ende aber flieht Ner´zuhl (sieht man halt in einer Videosequenz) und Arthas kehrt Heim wird aber verachtet und gefürchtet und zieht sich irg. wo ganz abgelegen zurück.

Aber wenn Frsotmourne droppt bin ich weg außer es folgt ein richtig gutes Addon. Ashbringer wär nich ganz sooo schlimm aber auch Mist ich find das Morgraine Ahsbringer wieder bkommen sollte



> Was mich begeistern würde: Ashenbringer und Frostmourne zersplittern beim letzten Gefecht zwischen Arthas und Tirion, beide liegen im Sterben(Ja recht gehört nicht deiner einer führt den vernichtenden hieb sondern Tirion). Nun gilt es eine Entscheidung zu fällen, entweder man wechselt noch ein paar letzte Worte mit Tirion oder mit, dem nun wieder "alten", Arthas. Je nach wahl wird euch dann dieser(Tirion oder Arthas) auffordern einen Splitter seines Schwertes einzusammeln und diesen im Verlauf einer Questreihe zu einer neuen Waffe zu schmieden.



/sign 

find ich ne super idee


----------



## Morcan (10. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> ...Wäre jetzt nichtmal was für caster drann?
> Der legendäre Zauberstecken des knallbums, oder so?...



Atiesh - Hohestab des Wächters...aber wohl auch nichtmehr verfügbar wegen des alten Naxxramas



Valnar93 schrieb:


> Arthas/Frostmourne hat Muradin getötet, als er das Schwert an sich genommen hatte. Wie kann er ihm jetzt helfen?



http://www.wowwiki.com/Muradin


----------



## Yangsoon (10. Februar 2009)

1.also erst mal um überhaupt da rein zu kommen so was wie die pre von aq 
2. wenn frostmourne droppt als questgegenstand und wo man das in ner sehr langen und sehr nervenden questreihe reinigen kann


----------



## airace (10. Februar 2009)

haha leute ich hab grad was schönes gefunden 

https://www.wow-europe.com/de/downloads/wal...llpaper102.html

dieser desktop hintergrund ist neu erschienen kann es vllt sein das

blizz mit 3.1 die geschichte von ashenbringer wieder aufleben lassen will ?

mfg airace


----------



## hexenshadow (10. Februar 2009)

Barnacle schrieb:


> ich denke ja das man den guten lk nicht töten kann im grunde kloppt man ihn auf null und dann kommt ne schöne in game szene  wo alle die was gegen ihn haben ihn angreifen und das schwert weggeschlossen wird
> 
> und wenn mir jetzt einer sagt ja aber illidans schwerter lassen sich auch looten nun ja schon aber diese schwerter sind bei weiten nicht so ein extrem fall wie frostmourne
> 
> ...


Also das mit der guten seite können wir vergessen glaub ich... In einer Quest da wo man mit Tirion Fordring in einer zitadele eindringt hat er selbst versucht arthas gute seite hervorzulocken und gemerckt das sein herz verdorben war und die gute seite gestorben ist.


----------



## fkrone (10. Februar 2009)

ich denke, dass sowohl der drache vom loginbildschirm in den kampf eingreifen wird, sowie der geist von arthas vater... 
und bitte frostmourne (zu schlechtübersetzungsdeutsch: Frostgram) nur für dks und palas^^


----------



## Ducmort (10. Februar 2009)

Karoluss schrieb:


> Bei frostgram zieht sich mir aber irgendwie alles zusammen, sry^^
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Das soll es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devin007 (10. Februar 2009)

Wenn jeder am Bossfight gegen Arthas teilnimmt, der mit ihm verbündet oder gegen ihn ist(Die Syvanas AG  Mal'ganis, Tirion, Horde und Allianz, die DK's, Argentumkreuzzug, Scharlachroter Kreuzzug und so weiter) werden im Bossfight zwar alle Storyfreaks zufrieden sein, jedoch mehr Npcs als Spieler auf/mit Arthas kloppen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (10. Februar 2009)

Aussage von Dreet: Aber wenn Frsotmourne droppt bin ich weg außer es folgt ein richtig gutes Addon.

Also bei aller Liebe, aber "konsequent" is was anderes!


----------



## Goranos (10. Februar 2009)

airace schrieb:


> haha leute ich hab grad was schönes gefunden
> 
> https://www.wow-europe.com/de/downloads/wal...llpaper102.html
> 
> ...


Nee der Comic erzählt die Geschichte von Alexandros Morgraine. DEM Aschenbringer... er besaß das Schwert als erster... den Kristall, der in es eingeschmiedet wurde kann man übrigens in HdZ 1 in Southshore bewundern


----------



## Mesiahs (10. Februar 2009)

kompletter schwachsinn eure theorien um den letzten kapmf gegen arthas...

es wird wie folgt laufen:
Der Lichkönig erblickt den lächerlichen 25-Mann Raid und beginnt seine letzten drohungen auszusprechen...Der Kampf beginnt...
Nach nur weniger Zeit erkennt jeder das der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig keinen Sinn macht,doch dann...!
Aus der Ferne kommt ein grelles Licht...Tirion Fordring rennt an dem Schlachtzug vorbei,in seiner rechten Hand der sagenumwogende ASCHENBRINGER und aus seinem Mund kommen seine letzten Sätze die an den Lickkönig gerichtet sind.
'
'Arthas,du hast dein Volk verraten,nun spüre die Vergeltung Aschenbringers!''
Tirion schwingt sein Schwert in Richtung des Lichkönigs,doch dann...

Schlachtzugsleiter: WTF?! Tirion was machst du da?!
''Ich lasse den Lichkönig für seine Taten büßen!''
''Geh nach hinten und heal den Raid!!!!''
''aber ich..''

Tirion wurde aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt.

So und nicht anders wirds ablaufen,ich habe meine Infos aus dritter Hand!


----------



## Bottlewave (10. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach!

Arthas killt Fordring!
Arthas lootet Ashbringer!
Arthas specct auf Fury um!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Februar 2009)

i schrieb:


> Muradin Bronzebeard ist in meinen Augen in Warcraft III gestorben. Und dass Blizzard die Geschichte jetzt dreht und seinen 'Tod' zu einer Amnesie macht, finde ich mehr als schwach. Ich hoffe, dass man entweder nichts mehr von ihm hört oder dass er irgendwie auf dem Weg zu Arthas stirbt.


Was den, bei Sherlock Homes hatts doch auch gefunzt...

Naja, Muradin is, btw gesagt, mein lieblingscharacter aus wcIII...


----------



## Asmardin (10. Februar 2009)

An alle diejenigen, die es storymäßig"ahah" finden, wenn Frostmourne droppt, ein Tipp von mir:

Falls Ihr im Raid gegen Arthas seid, also demnach noch WotLk spielt, und nach dem Tod des Obermufftis seine obermufftige Klinge/Frostmourne droppt, dann drückt einfach auf die Taste "Passen", ignoriert die Lootvergabe und setzt den Spieler, welcher das Legendix erhält auf Ignore!(Damit entgeht ihr auch der stundenlangen Selbstbeweihräucherung deselbigen)


----------



## Arnorns (10. Februar 2009)

mal ne frage zu nem etwas anderen thema: wenn man die dk qreihe fertig hat, warnt ja tirion fordring am ende die leute vor etwas, das unter der kapelle begraben liegt.

hat irgendwer ne ahnung was das sein könnte? könnte ja irgendwas mit geißel, arthas und frostmourne zu tun haben


----------



## Yangsoon (10. Februar 2009)

also ich geh dahin arthas sieht mich gibt mir das schwert kniet sich hin und sagt nehmt das schwert mein meister ich bin eurer nicht würdig!!!!


----------



## Asmardin (10. Februar 2009)

@Arnorns: Könnt einer der fünf alten Götter sein, unter Nordens soll ja auch einer liegen. Und jetzt kommt bloß nicht mit dem Größenargument, vielleicht sinds ja auch nur Teile^^


----------



## Keksautomat (10. Februar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Frostmourn  wird dropen......wenn es einer versucht anzuziehen bekommt er ein wowerror und der pc wird heruntergefahren während des herunterfahrens wird in der mitte des bildschirms "Owned" stehen



/signed, das stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@thread
no wai, dat dingenz wird nie Droppen. ;D


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Februar 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> mal ne frage zu nem etwas anderen thema: wenn man die dk qreihe fertig hat, warnt ja tirion fordring am ende die leute vor etwas, das unter der kapelle begraben liegt.
> 
> hat irgendwer ne ahnung was das sein könnte? könnte ja irgendwas mit geißel, arthas und frostmourne zu tun haben


Berichtigt mich wenn ich mich irre abera liegt nichts drunter.Überhaupt nichts.Das einzigste was da passiert ist ist das dort hunderte oder vielleicht auch tausende von Menschen gestorben sind durch die Hände der Untoten und ich glaube das meinte Tirion nichts wie ein alter Gott.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (10. Februar 2009)

Wir wollen 3.4 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (10. Februar 2009)

Biste Dir sicher Kecksemacher?

Der Tirion deutet irgendwas an, das sich darunter befinden könnte. Wir können da nur speklieren: alte Göter, neue Titanen oder verostete Wasserleitungen^^


----------



## Keksemacher (10. Februar 2009)

Ich meine er hat gesagt das dort nur die Seelen wären der Menschen die die Untoten dort getötet haben.


----------



## Crudelus (10. Februar 2009)

ich persönlich hoffe das es das teil als loot gibt.
is ja sonst verarsche, warum sollte ich den sonst legen, nur um scheiß eq zu farmen? 
da muss schon n ansporn dabei sein, die storry muss ja auf nem höhepunkt enden und nich so: hm super t8 - hat ja nix mit lk zu tun.
ich stell mir das so vor wie mit dem ashbringer aus alt naxx erst verderbt->q-machen->gereinigte imba waffe^^

ich persönlich hoffe das das wie aq abläuft um die tore von der lk-zitadelle zu öffnen, n frostwyrmmount als belohnung wär dann geil^^

der endboss gegen lk sollte meiner meinung nach mind. mehr als 5 phasen haben, wo alle helden die je was mit dem zu tun hatten vorkommen, n richtiger epischer kampf halt mit story usw.

p.s.
stellt euch mal n fury warri mit frostgram und aschenbringer vor... der wär dann gott^^
[Set: 
 Aschenbringer
 Frostgram
 2 Teile: du bist unbesiegbar xD]


p.p.s. solls eig nochn addon für wow geben? bzw. wurde mal was darüber geschrieben?

mfg crudelus^^


----------



## Asmardin (10. Februar 2009)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> Ich meine er hat gesagt das dort nur die Seelen wären der Menschen die die Untoten dort getötet haben.


 ja gut, eventuell hab ichs auch verdreht. Is ja auch ein Weilchen her^^


----------



## immortal15 (10. Februar 2009)

hmm es wäre doch auch ne idee .

das wenn im boss fight arthas besiegt wurde ein zufälliger spieler im raid das schwert bekommt und dieser sozusagen einen "mindcontrol" debuff bekommt und zum neuen boss für die jeweilige raidgruppe wird =)


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (10. Februar 2009)

Soulman999 schrieb:


> Bronzebart ist viel zu sehr in den hallen des steins beschäftigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



verwechsel Brann nicht mit Muradin. sie heißen beide bronzebart und sind btw brüder von magni.




Spittykovski schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immernoch das Frostmourne kein Spielerloot wird. Das würde das Spiel vom SInn her total kaputt machen, da der Spieler der dieses Schwert erhalten würde genauso von ihm eingenommen werden müsste wie es mit Arthas geschah.



Ner'zhul hat Arthas durch Frostmourne beeinflusst. Ist der Lichking tot, kann er auch niemanden mehr beeinflussen.


----------



## blcktetra (10. Februar 2009)

Außerdem sobald die Rüstung bzw. der Lichking kaputt/tot ist, ist Frostmourne so Wertvoll wie http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1566


----------



## Turook (10. Februar 2009)

so ich geb jetzt au mal meinen Senf dazu:
Meine Theorie is, Arthas wird wieder gut bzw. erlangt kontrolle über seinen Körper zurück da er momentan als Geist Nordend durchstreift und Spielern dabei hilft die Schwächen des Lichkönigs aufzuzeigen.
Wisst ihr von wem ich spreche?

Matthias Lehner.

Verdreht man die Buchstaben kann man daraus wunderbar Arthas Menethil formen.
D.h. meiner Ansicht nach war Arthas an sich niemals richtig böse, sondern er hatte einfach komplett die Kontrolle verloren. Und als der Lichkönig in seinen Körper kam ist er selber rausgeflogen und darf nun Eiskrone durchstreifen.
D.h. nach dem Besiegen des LKs macht Nerzhul wieder Platz und Matthias darf wieder in seinen Körper rein und versucht in Ordnung zu bringen was er der LK mithilfe seiner Körpers angerichtet hat.


----------



## eikira (10. Februar 2009)

eNBeWe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich möchte hier ein bisschen über die Zukunft der Waffe Aschenbringer spekulieren. Es soll nicht um die Geschichte gehen, die werde ich einmal kurz zusammen fassen, sondern über das was noch kommen könnte.
> 
> ...



von reinigung war nie die rede nur das die story weitergeführt wird. hat blizzard so gesagt.
und dies geschah auch man erfuhr mehr durch hdz.



> Damit ist wohl so ziemlich der Weg des Aschenbringers dargestellt. Und damit kommen wir zu den Fragen die offen bleiben.
> 
> Wird der Aschenbringer für Spieler erneut ins Spiel kommen?
> Wird im Kampf gegen Arthas eventuell Hilfe durch Tirion Fordring zu erwarten sein? (Ähnlich wie Maiev gegen Illidan?)
> ...



mit den von spielern erworbenen verderbten geschieht garnichts. die haben jetzt wie atiesh ne mehr als legendäre waffe die bekommst nie wieder.

der aschenbringer wird vermutlich nur von einem spieler getragen werden um arthas zu besiegen.
2 möglichkeiten seh ich
tirion stirbt. man kann die waffe auflesen (nur einer im raid und zwar ein paladin) und muss so immer einen debuff auf arthas halten damit man ihn down bekommt in gewissen phasen.
ODER
tirion stirbt. dadurch wird aschenbringer wieder verdorben (nur einer im raid und zwar ein todesritter) kann ihn auflesen und muss ihn benutzen um einen debuff auf arthas zu halten bis dieser stirbt. nach dem kampf fügt man den verdorbenen aschenbringer mit frostgram zusammen und beide neutralisieren sich und verschwinden.

alles in allem wird die story so sehr verhuntzt wie bei illidan dass er nach 10 000 jahren einfach stirbt. so geschieht es mit arthas auch er stirbt und die geissel verschwindet. durch das neue blizzard phaseshifting zeuchs ändert sich so die welt für alle die beim kill dabei waren.


----------



## Mini Vaati (10. Februar 2009)

Also,ich finde,vereesa könnte auch mit von der partie sein(schließlich hat der lichkönig ihre schwester getötet ),was die nun macht,weiß ich auch nich.
warum sollte ilidan nich dabei sein,keal is schließlich auch gestorben,und kam zurück.
muradin hat doch sein gedächnis verloren(oder hab ich da was verpasst?),warum sollte er denn dann helfen,soll man dem eine asperin geben?
uthers geist könnte mit tirions seele verschmelzen und dannmit der geballten kraft des lichts gegen den lichkönig helfen
jaina könnte ich mir auch irgentwie vorstellen,wie genau,weiß ich auch nich.

mal ne andere frage,woher hat den ilidan seine gleven,das ist irgentwie an mir vorbeigegangen,kann mir das wer sagen?

ps:rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten


----------



## Seryma (10. Februar 2009)

Der Aschenbringer _KANN_ rein logisch nicht neu eingesetzt werden!

Was passiert mit den Leuten, die den alten noch besitzen?! Der kann ja nicht einfach *plopp* verschwinden, und ihn einfach in ein lvl 8ß Epic zu verwandeln, geht ja auch nicht!


----------



## Pacster (10. Februar 2009)

eikira schrieb:


> der aschenbringer wird vermutlich nur von einem spieler getragen werden um arthas zu besiegen.
> 2 möglichkeiten seh ich
> tirion stirbt. man kann die waffe auflesen (nur einer im raid und zwar ein paladin) und muss so immer einen debuff auf arthas halten damit man ihn down bekommt in gewissen phasen.
> ODER
> ...



Ich sehe das ähnlich. Ich vermute auch das irgendeiner den Aschenbringer benutzen kann(natürlich NICHT nur ein Todesritter. Das ginge ja gegen die neue austauschbare-Klassen-Philosophie von Blizz). Dann gehe ich davon aus das Arthas vom Lichkönig getrennt wird(vielleicht in dem Moment wo Aschenbringer Frostmourne vernichtet), der Lichkönig ins Schwert fährt und das Schwert dann vernichtet werden muss(eventuell in Form eines extrem knappen Speedruns). Somit bleibt Arthas als (dann deutlich schwächere)Figur erhalten und man kann noch einige interessante Stories um ihn stricken und der Aschenbringer und Frostmourne sind als übermäßig starke Waffen auch aus dem Spiel(somit muss Blizz sich um die in Zukunft nicht mehr kümmern).

Mit der Geißel wirds garnichts passieren(das sind dann halt die Überreste der Geißel, die weiterkämpfen ohne Ziel). Die ist in so vielen Gebieten aktiv, das es fast schon ein eigenes Addon bräuchte um diese Gebiete ohne Geißel wieder zu füllen(außerdem müsste man Naxx wieder entfernen ;-)).


----------



## chiaxoxo (10. Februar 2009)

es wurde doch schon bestätigt dass die geschichte um den aschenbringer in patch 3.3 (eiskronenzitadelle) ihren höhepunkt haben wird bzw im raid gegen den lich könig

der gereinigte Aschbringer ist ja jetzt schon in wow vorhanden nämlich in den händen von tirion fordring

meine spekulation ist:

dass tirion aber nicht der rechtmäßige besitzer von aschbringer ist, und nie als jener bestimmt war

in eiskrone werden dann die spieler zusammen mit darion und tirion vor dem lich könig stehen und hier enthüllt sich  dann, dass darion derjenige ist der bestimmt ist als rechtmäßier besitzer von aschbringer.dann taucht der geist von alexandros mograine auf, und tirion übergibt darion die klinge und dann vernichtet darion den lich king für ein und alle male (zuvor bringen die spieler  ihn noch auf 10% :-P)


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Februar 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Der Aschenbringer _KANN_ rein logisch nicht neu eingesetzt werden!
> 
> Was passiert mit den Leuten, die den alten noch besitzen?! Der kann ja nicht einfach *plopp* verschwinden, und ihn einfach in ein lvl 8ß Epic zu verwandeln, geht ja auch nicht!



Es könnte grau werden schau mal die Karaurne an was mit ihr über Nacht passiert ist.


----------



## Firechaos (11. Februar 2009)

Also wer beim installieren von WotLK gelesen hatt weiß was Frostgram ist.Frostmourne isn Server^^Frostgramm ist das Schwert von Arthas.Ich habe auch gelesen das der Geist durch den der Lichking gesprochen hatt Frostmourne hieß.Bevor der Lichking sich vereint hatt mit Arthas.Für Radulf/Azrail.
mfG Fire


----------



## Sundarkness (11. Februar 2009)

Es gab noch nie einen Endcontentgegenstand für Caster ....
also Stäbe unso.
Immer nur blöde Brotschneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (11. Februar 2009)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> es wurde doch schon bestätigt dass die geschichte um den aschenbringer in patch 3.3 (eiskronenzitadelle) ihren höhepunkt haben wird bzw im raid gegen den lich könig
> 
> der gereinigte Aschbringer ist ja jetzt schon in wow vorhanden nämlich in den händen von tirion fordring
> 
> ...



Kommt mit patch 3.3 "schon" Arthas?

Ist das nicht ein biossl früh?


----------



## Gerbalin (11. Februar 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Es gab noch nie einen Endcontentgegenstand für Caster ....
> also Stäbe unso.
> Immer nur blöde Brotschneider
> 
> ...



Pre BC den Stab


----------



## LoLTroll (11. Februar 2009)

Firechaos schrieb:


> Also wer beim installieren von WotLK gelesen hatt weiß was Frostgram ist.Frostmourne isn Server^^Frostgramm ist das Schwert von Arthas.Ich habe auch gelesen das der Geist durch den der Lichking gesprochen hatt Frostmourne hieß.Bevor der Lichking sich vereint hatt mit Arthas.Für Radulf/Azrail.
> mfG Fire



Frostmourne (eng.) = Frostgram (dt.)

In dem Sinne hat auch der Server "Frostmourne" seinen Namen vom Schwert des Lichkönigs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (11. Februar 2009)

Asmardin schrieb:


> @Arnorns: Könnt einer der fünf alten Götter sein, unter Nordens soll ja auch einer liegen. Und jetzt kommt bloß nicht mit dem Größenargument, vielleicht sinds ja auch nur Teile^^




nichts liegt mir ferner als dieses "größenargument"^^
und ich denke auch dass unter vordrassil ein alter gott liegt, der letzendlich mit seiner verderbnis dafürgesorgt hat, diesen zu verderben.

nur warum sollte man angst vor ein paar teilen eines alten gottes haben?

mfg


----------



## Nagostyrian (11. Februar 2009)

Arnorns schrieb:


> nur warum sollte man angst vor ein paar teilen eines alten gottes haben?



Weil ein Teil immernoch mächtiger ist als Sterbliche.
WENN man Yogg-Saron bekämpfen kann, dann bitte nicht töten X_x
Mit Malygos ist schon einer der Größten gestorben, was eigentlich nur schwer möglich sein sollte.
Aber einen alten Gott töten, was nichtmal die Titanen geschafft haben....?


----------



## ---D.A.--- (11. Februar 2009)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> Weil ein Teil immernoch mächtiger ist als Sterbliche.
> WENN man Yogg-Saron bekämpfen kann, dann bitte nicht töten X_x
> Mit Malygos ist schon einer der Größten gestorben, was eigentlich nur schwer möglich sein sollte.
> Aber einen alten Gott töten, was nichtmal die Titanen geschafft haben....?



Hat man schon... C'thun un so...


----------



## Ragaron (11. Februar 2009)

ich glaub man hat nur nen teil von c'thun gekillt


----------



## Bellthane (11. Februar 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich. Die beiden Gegenstände wird man 1000% bekommen. Ich höre schon die Whiner wenn es die Schwerter nicht zu looten gibt. Zudem wirds auch nix mit epischer Reinigungsquest oder dergleichen geben, oder gar vllt nen Sammelquest wie bei Atiesh, dass würde gegen die neue Casualpolitik von Blizz sprechen, da man ja aktiv etwas tun muss um gute Sachen zu erhalten. Man siehe einfach mal den Illidanloot an. Kriegsgleven und Schädel von Guldan, Blizz scheißt auf die Geschichte von den Gegenständen, Hauptsache phät Epixx und Legendarys.

Wobei ich mich schon riesig auf den Kampf freue, weil er mit Sicherheit sehr storylastig sein wird.


----------



## Zobini (11. Februar 2009)

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag was mit Frostmourne und / oder Ashbringer passieren könnte.

Ashbringer / Frostmourne droppt ABER nicht als 2h oder 1h Waffe sondern als Gegenstand der ein Quest startet.
In dieser Quest muss man den Ashbringer / Frostmourne zerstören und bekommt als Questbelohnung ein gutes Item.

Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.
Was da in Frage käme oder wie die Quest aussehen könnte, weiß ich nicht und kann auch leider keine Vorschläge machen da ich mich mit der Storry von WoW nicht so beschäftigt habe. 
Bin da aber gerade bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und btw - Von C Thun ist nur ein kleiner Teil gestorben, der Rest lebt noch und von den Titanen wurde er nur eingesperrt.


Lg


----------



## hexenshadow (11. Februar 2009)

Hi also ich könnte mir vorstellen das so ein kampf kommen könnte(vorstellung)habe es in myvideo gefunden ist gut gemacht finde ich und der kampf würde passen...
link: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5165591/WoW_Ashbringer_vs_Ahrtas
viel spass beim ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragaron (11. Februar 2009)

vielleicht steht ja hier ne antwort drin falls das buch vor dem arthaspatch rauskommen sollte
http://wowsource.4players.de/buecher.php
das letzte buch unten das arthasding
http://wowsource.4players.de/buecher_world...raft_arthas.php
oder hier
soll im april 2009 rauskommen also fuer alle die des englishc lesen maechtig sind koennn es sich ja holen und nachlesen ob er denn stirbt oder net
vielleicht steht darueber auch nix
mal sehen
Frostmourne drop ja oder nein^^


----------



## Acid_1 (11. Februar 2009)

zwar einfach nur übelst BÄM! das vid, aber streckenweise sehr weit hergeholt (die musik in der letzten minute passt nich so zu WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). aber so episch stell ich mir den fight schon vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . nur das man als spieler viel mehr macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich glaube ja, das beide sterben und beide klingen zerstört werden oder, wie in einem vorpost schon beschrieben, _*Frostmourne*_(sry, da is meine kreativität ein bissel mit mir durchgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann als q-startitem bekommt und dann zerstören muss.
also die schwerter werden nich als legendary-equip-items droppen, bei illis teilen wars was anderes(ich will das jetz nich weiter vertiefen).

/off-topic on
ich würd sagen, dass das nächste WoW addon von den titanen / dem smaragdgrünen traum handeln wird, es sind einfach noch viel zu viele fragen im WC universum offen.
/off-topic off
die teile wären einfach viel zu imba und es wär total bescheuert wenn die droppem, wie in einigen vorposts zu lesen.

so far,

LG Acid_1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (16. April 2009)

Ich vermute mal das man im Kampf gegen den Lichkönig durch Tirion unterstützt wird, er dabei fällt, und die Spieler dann sowohl Frostmourne als auch Ashbringer oder eine Mischung davon hinterher geworfen bekommen.


----------



## Liberiana (16. April 2009)

Ich glaube schon, dass die Spieler den Ashbringer oder einen

"geläuterten" Frostmourne bekommen können.

Oder glaubt ihr wirklich, der Kampf gegen Arthas geht zuende, 

ohne die Chance auf ein Legendary zu haben?


----------



## Liberiana (16. April 2009)

Ausserdem:

Festung der Stürme -> Alars Asche

Der Schwarze Tempel -> Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth

Der Sonnenbrunnen -> Thor'idal, Furor der Sterne

Ulduar -> Val'anyr, Hammer der Uralten Könige

Wäre ja ein Starkes Stück, wenn es bei Arthas kein Legendary geben würde, oder?^^

P.S. Eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler bei den Items sind gewollt


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

Liberiana schrieb:


> Ausserdem:
> 
> Festung der Stürme -> Alars Asche
> 
> ...


alars asche issen epic
im übrigem war fds kein endcontent, also warum da ein legendary reinpacken wollen?


----------



## Liberiana (16. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> alars asche issen epic
> im übrigem war fds kein endcontent, also warum da ein legendary reinpacken wollen?



Oh, stimmt... Ich finde es sieht nur so Legendär aus....

Aber Arthas wird Endcontent sein, also wird da auch ein Legendar

droppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (16. April 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir recht sicher das der Helfer im Kampf gegen Arthas ein Zwerg sein wird :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer sicher irgendwie mitmischen wird, ist Sylvanas Windrunner. Sie hat da ja noch was persönliches mit Arthas zu begleichen...


----------

